# Second Driveler of the New Year.....but #220



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2017)

And Awwwaaayyyyyy we go!

My new fav...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2017)

Morning! Still no snow.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2017)

Somebody locked up the other one too soon, we had one post left


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody locked up the other one too soon, we had one post left


 we'll have to go one over on this one then!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2017)

All shiny and new! 

Love, love, love Adele!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2017)

Stank in hurr


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> All shiny and new!
> 
> Love, love, love Adele!


meeee toooooo!!!  Have 2 of her cd's, working on getting all of them!  


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Stank in hurr


quit that!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 9, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Stank in hurr


It was fine till you walked in.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2017)

Homo3?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2017)

Lunch??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2017)

Waiting on Mrs. V to text me where. Shes back in school. One more year!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It was fine till you walked in.



Musta been that deer chili I cooked.  Sorry bout that


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Waiting on Mrs. V to text me where. Shes back in school. One more year!!


Tell her I said WTG!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Musta been that deer chili I cooked.  Sorry bout that


you know betta!

Subway, chips & wata!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Waiting on Mrs. V to text me where. Shes back in school. One more year!!



Tell her I said, "Hey".


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell her I said, "Hey".


 hey yourself, darlin'!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey jeph


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2017)

I will Jeff. Hey Keebs call me.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2017)

call me too


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2017)

i need to tell you hey and whatnot


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> hey yourself, darlin'!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey jeph





mudracing101 said:


> I will Jeff. Hey Keebs call me.





hdm03 said:


> call me too



Quadruple "HEYS"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning! Still no snow.



Feel free to bring a shovel and you can have all you want   Oh and it's still snowing


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> I will Jeff. Hey Keebs call me.





hdm03 said:


> call me too


you haven't unblocked me!


hdm03 said:


> i need to tell you hey and whatnot


that's what you said last time, my shrink said not to fall for it again!


Hooked On Quack said:


>


 whuuut? I tried calling you but the phone was busy............


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Feel free to bring a shovel and you can have all you want   Oh and it's still snowing


 makes me colder just looking at it! But I'd love to go sledding for a bit!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2017)

uuummmm, Quack???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2017)

QUACKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2017)

Quit ignoring me!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> uuummmm, Quack???




Yes Mam ???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes Mam ???


Howudoin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Howudoin?



Bet his doing fine if the BLDs hold out for the next 3 days.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bet his doing fine if the BLDs hold out for the next 3 days.



Yep. He's doin just fine. Just got off the phone with him. 


He might have to watch the National Championship with one eye open. 
I'll neva see the end of it.   Why 8PM. smh-ing


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Feel free to bring a shovel and you can have all you want   Oh and it's still snowing



Lovemylabxs done hogged all the snow up


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bet his doing fine if the BLDs hold out for the next 3 days.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. He's doin just fine. Just got off the phone with him.
> 
> 
> He might have to watch the National Championship with one eye open.
> I'll neva see the end of it.   Why 8PM. smh-ing


 I did too!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Lovemylabxs done hogged all the snow up


 go get it from him!
Mud, you ready?
Later Folks!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks like it's going to be a "BIRDS OF PREY" weekend between the Falcons and the HAWKS 

Sure hope the Falcons don't mind waiting till next year for a chance at the SUPER BOWL 

GO HAWKS


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. He's doin just fine. Just got off the phone with him.
> 
> 
> He might have to watch the National Championship with one eye open.
> I'll neva see the end of it.   Why 8PM. smh-ing



DVR is yo friend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> DVR is yo friend.



I aint paying extra for that. I'll see the score in the AM.Somebody is gonna win.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint paying extra for that. I'll see the score in the AM.Somebody is gonna win.



Bet you wouldn't be going to bed if the Dawgs were playin, Miz Sleepyhead.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet you wouldn't be going to bed if the Dawgs were playin, Miz Sleepyhead.



Oh Heck no. 
What are you broadcasting?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2017)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> oh heck no.
> What are you broadcasting?



wwe raw


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2017)

It's official , Bammer/ SEC SUCKSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!   ACC rules this nation !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2017)

Come on 7 am!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2017)

Taco anyone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Taco anyone



3-4 please

morning ACC fans


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Morning Gobble, Bloodbro and Quack.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2017)

Morning ... Did Miggy jump off the cliff last night?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning ... Did Miggy jump off the cliff last night?



If he did the landing was cushioned by lots of other 2nd place fans.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If he did the landing was cushioned by lots of other 2nd place fans.



Glad you added "by lots of others" for a second I thought you was about to say Miggy needs Jenny!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Glad you added "by lots of others" for a second I thought you was about to say Miggy needs Jenny!



never


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 10, 2017)

SINCE NOBODY ELSE HAS MENTIONED IT HERE IN SUCH BOLD EASILY READABLE LETTERS YET........

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE CLEMSON TIGERS FOR FINALLY GETTING IT DONE WITH ONE TICK OF THE CLOCK LEFT !!!!!!!!



Now good morning to you quiet Quack, Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the rest of you Drivelers.  Sorry I am so late but I did get some extra winks of beauty sleep and Lord knows, I need all that I can get !!!!!

Got to get some goods delivered this morning so I am hoping that it warms up rather quickly as yesterday, I froze my nads off and I am still typing in a "tenor voice" this morning !!!  

Gobblin, I might need 2,3,4 or maybe even a couple of pot fulls of your coffee this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Good morning EE. After today it's supposed to start warming up some. 28 degrees here at 31220. Congrats to Clemson for a hard fought win.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2017)

mornin children


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2017)

Home at last, home at last, thank God I'm home at last! Well ..kinda! Kids are out of skew again! Stupid snow days!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 10, 2017)

You and Mil can walk the doggie this morning. Dress warm!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Home at last, home at last, thank God I'm home at last! Well ..kinda! Kids are out of skew again! Stupid snow days!



Y'all are gonna pay for this at the end of the year ya know.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2017)

Morning  drivelers


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Morning Miggy and Boom Boom.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2017)

Mornin folks.....worked late, go in early.

Congrats Clemson!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy and Boom Boom.



Mernin Moonbro, Jeffbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2017)

Mornin Amigo


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Morning HAWT SAUCE. You going to be able to procure some seafood whilst in NOLA?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2017)

Holler later, gotta boogie this moanin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning HAWT SAUCE. You going to be able to procure some seafood whilst in NOLA?



Mornin Moon, Yep but I'm in Red Stick this moanin. Boys back over in Mississippi got all kinds of fresh fish for me too.

Catch up with y'all later, Gotta go get the ball Rollin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2017)

Mornin. 

Hallelujah for Clemson!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2017)

Mernin.......... getting back in the groove of keeping LilMan, aka "motor mouth", "tiny terror", and a host of other things right now! 
How ya'll are?

If anyone doesn't mind, could you send up a prayer for a High School friend, her oldest daughter (36 yr old w/ 2 kids) passed away this past weekend.  Same friend had a stepdaughter murdered in the past year, needless to say, my heart plumb breaks for her and her family.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> Hallelujah for Clemson!



Them Bama Alum did a good job coachin them boys up didn't they???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2017)

Morning peeps.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 10, 2017)

Morning 

Mud bring your shovel back it's SNOWING AGAIN


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2017)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 10, 2017)

Morning. Posted here earlier but was evidently too hung over to click post. Ugh.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 10, 2017)

Good news, bad news

Good news got a cost of living raise in my retirement check ( 5bucks)

Bad news part B medicare went up more then the cost of living raise ( 12.50 )  


Oh well life goes on


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning. Posted here earlier but was evidently too hung over to click post. Ugh.


bless yo heart............. 


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Good news, bad news
> 
> Good news got a cost of living raise in my retirement check ( 5bucks)
> 
> ...


 well that sucks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Good news, bad news
> 
> Good news got a cost of living raise in my retirement check ( 5bucks)
> 
> ...





Long as the price 'o weed don't go up, you'll be aight !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning. Posted here earlier but was evidently too hung over to click post. Ugh.




Great game!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2017)

Wife's gonna grill some ribs tonight !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2017)

What the Hey?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's gonna grill some ribs tonight !!



You got thumbs. Put them to use.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got thumbs. Put them to use.





Both of 'em stuck up my buttocks . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2017)

Only got about 9-10 hours to go.  

Gon be a lonnnng night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Only got about 9-10 hours to go.
> 
> Gon be a lonnnng night.





Ain't nuttin but a thang bro, handle it !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2017)

My ole roommate from college and my wife are close friends, should I be worried ???  He's broke . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My ole roommate from college and my wife are close friends, should I be worried ???  He's broke . .



If he grills for her, it don't matter if he's broke.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If he grills for her, it don't matter if he's broke.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If he grills for her, it don't matter if he's broke.



I will remember this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2017)

Quack = going to culinary Skool.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = going to culinary Skool.


 or BEING skooled??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2017)

Keebs said:


> or BEING skooled??



Dat boyy's got multiple degrees fro da Skool of hard knocks.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat boyy's got multiple degrees fro da Skool of hard knocks.


 true dat!

Later Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2017)

Keebs said:


> true dat!
> 
> Later Folks!



Lata galfriend


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2017)

Havin a hard time keepin my eye lids raised.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My ole roommate from college and my wife are close friends, should I be worried ???  He's broke . .



Want me to come keep an eye on them?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2017)

H22 grilled me some "Church Chicken" what he calls it tonight! 
Mac N Cheese and slaw made with DILL pickles.
Yes...... H22 grilled it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2017)

Bout 3 1/2 mo hours til a cold drank.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout 3 1/2 mo hours til a cold drank.



About 8 for me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> About 8 for me



Finally!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 11, 2017)

I need a week off!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 11, 2017)

Day walkers should start trickling in soon! Its hump day kids!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2017)

getting ready to trudge up the hump

But First


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 11, 2017)

The coffee sure helps too, to, two, tu tu!  Morning Gobble, Bloodbro and Chief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2017)

hey moon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2017)

blood, do any roof sitting tonight?

it sure feels like a storm is brewing here:  overcast, strong breeze from the SW and feels humid.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 11, 2017)

53 degrees here at 31220. Supposed to get up to 69. Cra cra weather!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2017)

55 here in 30055


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 11, 2017)

Good Morning to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to all of you drivelers out there that are wondering what the heck is going on with the weather.

Hard to believe that one day it is a deep-freeze condition and the next day, we are basking in the door of hades. 

Gobblin, I think that I need several cups of your coffee this morning so that I can function at 100 percent efficiency. 

Somehow, I've got to figure how I can find time to drive from Augusta to Columbia and then to Maggie Valley, North Carolina and pick up a load of items that have to be moved back to Columbia before Monday morning.  I need to pick up my sister and try to help her get all of this done because she can't do it on her own.  My sister is finally selling some real estate and everything in a large storage building much be moved out before the closing takes place on Monday.  I am not looking forward to having to making this trip as I had hoped that I would get a lot more advance warning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, do any roof sitting tonight?
> 
> it sure feels like a storm is brewing here:  overcast, strong breeze from the SW and feels humid.



nope! aint hit a lick tonight!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 11, 2017)

Blood, I think that you need a vacation of about 2-3 weeks minimum.  I think you boss could very easily transfer Drunkbro's vacation time over to you especially since Drunkbro has never earned a single day of it in the past.  I think maybe I will hopefully convince your boss to approve that recommendation.  

Oh, this morning sounds like a porch sitting adventure for you too!!!!  Take off your shoes and socks and prop your feet up so your toes can breathe again because that will make you much more relaxed.  

Have a good day and get your rest.  I've got to get busy and get some work done now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Morning EE. Sounds like you have a busy day ahead of you for sure! It's good to have a night like that Bloodbro. Seems like they are twice as long though.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 11, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, I think that you need a vacation of about 2-3 weeks minimum.  I think you boss could very easily transfer Drunkbro's vacation time over to you especially since Drunkbro has never earned a single day of it in the past.  I think maybe I will hopefully convince your boss to approve that recommendation.
> 
> Oh, this morning sounds like a porch sitting adventure for you too!!!!  Take off your shoes and socks and prop your feet up so your toes can breathe again because that will make you much more relaxed.
> 
> Have a good day and get your rest.  I've got to get busy and get some work done now.


Thanks EE.... 


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE. Sounds like you have a busy day ahead of you for sure! It's good to have a night like that Bloodbro. Seems like they are twice as long though.



Yep ..felt like 16 hr night!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 11, 2017)

Morning  good people


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 11, 2017)

Feels like turkey season outside


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2017)

time to get the shorts back out............ 

Mornin' folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2017)

Mornin folks, gotta get the kids up and goin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2017)

Gotta go make groceries on the way home


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2017)

We closed the hotel bar last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2017)

Got two buds wanting to give me fresh caught fish. Didn't bring a very big ice chest, already got a whole lot of snacks in the car, and 3 of us with bags. One of the boys wants some shrimp too, don't know how we gon fit all dat!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Got two buds wanting to give me fresh caught fish. Didn't bring a very big ice chest, already got a whole lot of snacks in the car, and 3 of us with bags. One of the boys wants some shrimp too, don't know how we gon fit all dat!


easy, buy another cooler, strap stuff to the top of the vehicle, come'on man, use your noggin!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2017)

Keebs said:


>



Hey


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey


well hi there, shuggums, how ya doin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2017)

Keebs said:


> well hi there, shuggums, how ya doin?



Just chillin, listenin to the voices in my head.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just chillin, listenin to the voices in my head.


I like doin that too, some of them sound like Chief, some sound like MrsH22 and some are a combination of different ones, now THAT's when it gets cornfuzzin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I like doin that too, some of them sound like Chief, some sound like MrsH22 and some are a combination of different ones, now THAT's when it gets cornfuzzin!



Right now mine sound like Steve Perry, or maybe that's the music playing.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Right now mine sound like Steve Perry, or maybe that's the music playing.


 I always hear Skynard!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I always hear Skynard!!!!



It varies for me, depending on what I'm doing. Werkin right now so it varies a lot. But when I get to sippin on the W.L. Weller and there ain't no radio or TV on, it gets really strange.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It varies for me, depending on what I'm doing. Werkin right now so it varies a lot. But when I get to sippin on the W.L. Weller and there ain't no radio or TV on, it gets really strange.


Cain't function wiffout muzic at anytime, it gets quiet, lawd have mercy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Cain't function wiffout muzic at anytime, it gets quiet, lawd have mercy!



Oh man, you's in trouble then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2017)

Here ya go Keebs. 

You feelin that way too???? two???? to???.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh man, you's in trouble then.


 I know, right???


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here ya go Keebs.
> 
> You feelin that way too???? two???? to???.....


I be feelin.................... feelin it's time to go!


Later Darlin', have a good evenin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I know, right???
> 
> I be feelin.................... feelin it's time to go!
> 
> ...



Bye youngun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2017)

Keebs said:


> easy, buy another cooler, strap stuff to the top of the vehicle, come'on man, use your noggin!



I was tryin not to look like a cross between a Jawja redneck and a Loozeeana coonbutt.

Not to mention I've already got 43 ice chestes at da house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I was tryin not to look like a cross between a Jawja redneck and a Loozeeana coonbutt.
> 
> Not to mention I've already got 43 ice chestes at da house.


You could have an Ice Chest Garage Sale.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2017)

Afternoon folks, 36hr week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folks, 36hr week.



Why they lettin you slack off this week?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why they lettin you slack off this week?





I'm due . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm due . .



Didn't know you were expecting.   




Guess I should read back and see what brought this post on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm due . .





gobbleinwoods said:


> Didn't know you were expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WELL, that just blew any comment I was going to make. 

You win!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 11, 2017)

Evening,  sitting around the house enjoying a BLD


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Evening folks. Been out at our sons house helping him build a shed. Bout got it finished today. BLD sounds good Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2017)

Finally home, unpacked, and settled in.


----------



## cramer (Jan 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Finally home, unpacked, and settled in.



Welcome  home Chief  - quack is in labor


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2017)

cramer said:


> Welcome  home Chief  - quack is in labor



Hey Cramer.....they might as well prep him for c section.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening,  sitting around the house enjoying a BLD


Yeah # 3 or 4.......Can't remember for sure.........Well I'll go fix another one, and call itttt forrr ...four'e....four ..fore........Aww Dangit 4!!

I can't spell worth a dang!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 12, 2017)

Drunkbro is back to his old ways... Dude is jacked up on something


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 12, 2017)

Dang Blood, I think that you need to put Drunkbro into the "Time-Out" room located out behind the main plant.  Come to think of it, maybe you should leave him there for the next few years or so as well !!!!!!

Good Morning to you sleepy drivelers too.  I'm thinking that I will surely need some of Gobblin's coffee to keep me awake this morning.  I've got to get a shower and hit the road as today is my trip to Columbia and then on the Maggie Valley, North Carolina and back unfortunately.  

Surely hope that all of you have a good day and will pass it on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro is back to his old ways... Dude is jacked up on something



Sounds like it's random pee test time and he's the random one to be chosen.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 12, 2017)

Morning boys!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2017)

morning all


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 12, 2017)

Morning Gobble, Bloodbro, Miggy,EE and Chief when he gets to stirring.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

Mornin fellows.

I'm stirring, Moon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2017)

Mernin Bloodbro, Gobble/Coffeebro, Moonbro & Jeffbro. 

How's it han,,,,errr,,,,,going this morning?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

Moanin Amigo, bout dragging.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Amigo, bout dragging.



braggert and no pics wanted.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Amigo, bout dragging.



Too many BLD's after work?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> braggert and no pics wanted.



I ain't that tall.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too many BLD's after work?



Too much work, not enough BLD's.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 12, 2017)

Haaay!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2017)

Good morning  slackers


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 12, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Good morning  slackers



Post of the year.... So far!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2017)

I try BOG


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2017)

Mernin...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2017)

hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2017)

Stoopid full moon was so bright last night I couldn't sleep..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

Gotta get Jag to work. He hasn't been there since before Christmas. They said work was so slow he could take off til after the holidays. Hope he's still got a job.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 12, 2017)

Morning HFH,Keebs,Mud and Quackbro. Will Friday ever get here?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2017)

Moanin Chiefbro and Moonbro, I beez a sleepy fat white buoy...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2017)

Morning moon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2017)

Mornin. 

Yep. That was a bright moon last night and this mornin.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning HFH,Keebs,Mud and Quackbro. Will Friday ever get here?


I was wondering the very same thing when I got up this mornin...


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> Yep. That was a bright moon last night and this mornin.


It was so bright.......... 

I turned the lights out on the road to the house and could drive without the headlights!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 12, 2017)

Aint nothing like chillaxin and getting called in early.... I hate being needed!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes that moon was huge and bright. I stayed up too late howling at it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Aint nothing like chillaxin and getting called in early.... I hate being needed!



Tell em too late. You done had a BLD.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes that moon was huge and bright. I stayed up too late howling at it.



Meeeee too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

The Sun is brighter than the Moon....jus sayin'.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2017)

Jeff fa fa=wealth of information.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

The crew member and my ride from this past trip that lives in South Carolina called my phone twice late last night. I didn't see it until this morning and was wondering why he was calling me.

Went to get my keys and wallet this morning to take Jag to work and 'no wallet'. I know why he was calling me so late now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> The crew member and my ride from this past trip that lives in South Carolina called my phone twice late last night. I didn't see it until this morning and was wondering why he was calling me.
> 
> Went to get my keys and wallet this morning to take Jag to work and 'no wallet'. I know why he was calling me so late now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff fa fa=wealth of information.



I also have a wealth of misinformation if necessary too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



He's coming back Sunday. Think I'll just wait on it til then. 

I axed Jag if he would lend me some $$$ fo cigs this Mornin on the way to his work. He said, "Ain't gonna happen".


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Aint nothing like chillaxin and getting called in early.... I hate being needed!


job security...............


Jeff C. said:


> The crew member and my ride from this past trip that lives in South Carolina called my phone twice late last night. I didn't see it until this morning and was wondering why he was calling me.
> 
> Went to get my keys and wallet this morning to take Jag to work and 'no wallet'. I know why he was calling me so late now.





Jeff C. said:


> He's coming back Sunday. Think I'll just wait on it til then.
> 
> I axed Jag if he would lend me some $$$ fo cigs this Mornin on the way to his work. He said, "Ain't gonna happen".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

Keebs said:


> job security...............



I said, "Would you like to walk to work"?

He said, "Ain't gonna happen".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

I was thinkin about stopping at da Lil sto on da way home and ax him if he would front me some smokes til Sunday, but was afraid he might say, "ain't gonna happen".


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I was thinkin about stopping at da Lil sto on da way home and ax him if he would front me some smokes til Sunday, but was afraid he might say, "ain't gonna happen".


He probably would have!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sleep fast Bloodbro! Morning Mrs. H. Dang Chief, that was cold! You headed back out again this weekend? Need to see some pics when you cook up some of the seafood that was brought back. Bet it's gonna be good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sleep fast Bloodbro! Morning Mrs. H. Dang Chief, that was cold! You headed back out again this weekend? Need to see some pics when you cook up some of the seafood that was brought back. Bet it's gonna be good!



Yessir, headed west to Little Rock and Memphis Sunday for another round.

Will do, It better be good or someone is going to get fired.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

Homeless dude approached the car Tuesday night as we were getting out @ hotel. He asked if I had about $3 he could have. I told him no, but I've got enough food I can give you to feed you for about a week. 

He turned it down.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 12, 2017)

He wasn't hungry, but probably real thirsty though!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Homeless dude approached the car Tuesday night as we were getting out @ hotel. He asked if I had about $3 he could have. I told him no, but I've got enough food I can give you to feed you for about a week.
> 
> He turned it down.



You shoulda said Aint gonna happen.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You shoulda said Aint gonna happen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> He wasn't hungry, but probably real thirsty though!



Yep!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> You shoulda said Aint gonna happen.



It didn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

Lil sto fronted me some smokes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

Gotta pop da heads on a few schwimps.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta pop da heads on a few schwimps.


*PERK* did I hear schrwimps?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

Keebs said:


> *PERK* did I hear schrwimps?????



Yes ma'am....shoulda got more than I did too. Didn't have any room left in ice chest with all the fish my buddies gave me. One of the boys got him some schwimps, so had another ice chest in the car also. Then add all the other stuff and just didn have anymore space.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

Shepherds pie.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 12, 2017)

Shwimps, I like the way this is headed Jeff! Our daughter is home from NC till Sunday, good times!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You shoulda said Aint gonna happen.





tumonights !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You shoulda said Aint gonna happen.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 12, 2017)

Evening Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

Evening folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

Y'all and your, "ain't gonna happens"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

^^^  ^^^


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2017)

Dark thirty and when I ask about supper I better not hear "ain't gonna happen"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2017)

Hot roast beef sammich.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 12, 2017)

Tired tadeff


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Tired tadeff



sleepy will get you through.   Ask drunkbro where the most comfy place is.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sleepy will get you through.   Ask drunkbro where the most comfy place is.



Good idea


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2017)

Mornin drivelers, it is hopefully your Friday


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 13, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Sleepybro. Finally the end of the week!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and Sleepybro. Finally the end of the week!



And looking forward to a weekend.  

Although I do have to go in for a few hours tomorrow but it won't ruin the rest of the time.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 13, 2017)

Got a 3 day weekend Gobble. A fishing trip is surely in the mix.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got a 3 day weekend Gobble. A fishing trip is defiantly in the mix.



I'm off on Monday also which is why going in for a few tomorrow morning doesn't put a damper on the weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2017)

won an a haf mo eyewerz


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> won an a haf mo eyewerz



Glad to see you woke up to get ready to go home.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 13, 2017)

You can make it Sleepybro.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2017)

Mernin boys. Had some leftover chili and an avacado so I improvised for breakfast. A little cheese, a couple of eggs and I'm good to go. Even put my "no open flames" sticker on my back pocket to warn folks today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, blood, Moon, Amigo.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobblein, blood, Moon, Amigo.



Mernin Jeffbro.

Y'all be draggin dis moanin. Let's see if we can up that tempo a step or two.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 13, 2017)

Morning Miggy and Jeff. That is thinking outside the box Miggy,a splash of hot sauce and done. It may be somewhat volatile later in the day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Jeffbro.
> 
> Y'all be draggin dis moanin. Let's see if we can up that tempo a step or two.



I saw that flammable/explosive warning and kept my distance.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad to see you woke up to get ready to go home.





Moonpie1 said:


> You can make it Sleepybro.



Home and wide awake... I could get a turkey to shake his head this morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2017)

Mornin bro's !!!  Another good night in the mines for the most part, ole Ford's getting a work out here lately.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Home and wide awake... I could get a turkey to shake his head this morning



You and the family need to trot on out to Quacks place, well, really Champs place right next door to Quack for a good time next weekend, the 20th.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You and the family need to trot on out to Quacks place, well, really Champs place right next door to Quack for a good time next weekend, the 20th.



Maybe we can do it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Maybe we can do it


I know you can lil' feller. I have faith in you!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You and the family need to trot on out to Quacks place, well, really Champs place right next door to Quack for a good time next weekend, the 20th.



Looks like we could possibly make it afterall, depending on what's going on with MizT.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Heavy fog set in here out of nowhere.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2017)

I told em to put it in the Political Forum, but noooooo, they wouldn't listen...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Whatever you do blood, don't shoot gobblein. We'd miss the coffee.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like we could possibly make it afterall, depending on what's going on with MizT.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2017)

Free maw n law to a good home!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told em to put it in the Political Forum, but noooooo, they wouldn't listen...



One flew over the cuckoo's nest....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Free maw n law to a good home!



Quack has space.
You can deliver her when you come to the DOCO.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Free maw n law to a good home!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack has space.
> You can deliver her when you come to the DOCO.



No trade blanket?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 13, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of the Driveler Nation today.

Unfortunately, I did the job of the eight of those "Two Men and A Truck" guys yesterday as I left super early yesterday morning and headed to Columbia first and then on to Maggie Valley.  I was already in Maggie Valley by 9 AM and thought everything was going to go great.  "WRONG" !!!!!!  Unfortunately, I didn't realize just how much stuff my oldest sister (77 years old) had in a storage building located on the property that she is selling next week.  

I had to do all of this by myself as she is not able to help handle things like these.  I promise you that the "Beverly Hillbillies" didn't have anything on me yesterday as "I loaded up the truck" and relocated a few loads to another property that she owns up there.  If it had been my decision, I would have filled up a large 24-foot long dumpster with most of that stuff and then smiled afterwards BUT NO, she always wants to hoard every dang thing for 100 years instead.  I told her several times (while cussing a "Blue Streak") that she was just like our Mother in every respect!!!  

I dang near killed myself trying to get all of this done and the last load was a large load of stuff that I had to load up and bring all the way back to her house in Columbia.  One of these items was a brand new Generator that has been sitting in this storage building for the past 4 years now (since her husband died) and has never even been used the first time yet.  No oil or gas has ever been put in it yet.  I had asked her before hand just how big it was but she didn't know the size etc of this generator.  As it turned out, this sucker weighed close to 200 lbs and it wore me out me trying to load it up in North Carolina BUT it really dang near killed me trying to unload it from a tailgate that is 38" off the ground down to the the actual ground at her house in Columbia late last night.   

My back was already hurting like crazy most of the day and when I finally finished unloading everything, I could barely crawl back up into the Ford 250, 4X4 Super Duty truck to drive back home.  (By the way, I wouldn't have one of these trucks even if Ford gave it to me.  I am 6'3" tall and weigh 220 lbs it was really hard trying to crawl up into the drivers seat each time but when you have to step down to the ground, it is a long ways on that step down).  I physically had to help my sister each time getting in and out of this truck.  I honestly was so mad and hurting so much that once I left her house late last night and reached Interstate 20, I drove around 80-90 mph when I could all the way back to Augusta.

As I was finally leaving my sisters house late last night, she asked me, "How much do I owe you for all of this"?
Well my reply to her was that we would start at about $5 million dollars and go from there.  One thing for sure, I don't EVER plan to help someone else move any items such as this in the future.  They will have to call "18 Men and A Truck" instead.   

I was one tired puppy and I slept several extra winks this morning as I really needed it. 

The high-lite of my day was eating a fantastic hamburger and fries at Gigi's Restaurant while talking with NCHillbilly on the phone.  He lives only a few miles from there.   


PS:  Just as a Public Service announcement....There were 2,247,124 of those 18-wheelers spotted during this trip.  Make no mistake, We CAN'T live without their services  and I try my best to always give them the necessary respect on the roadways.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Dang it EE, you got my back to hurtin just readin that.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2017)

Mernin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it EE, you got my back to hurtin just readin that.



Indeed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



Hey


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm thinking some pain medication is in order after all that EE! And good morning EE and Keebs! Mrs. H tutu when she gets around to visiting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Miz TuTu be draggin' up late.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I'm thinking some pain medication is in order after all that EE! And good morning EE and Keebs! Mrs. H tutu when she gets around to visiting.


 Hiya!


Jeff C. said:


> Miz TuTu be draggin' up late.


wonder where she's wandered off two, too, to.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Hiya!
> 
> wonder where she's wandered off two, too, to.........



Probly the deep end.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly the deep end.



Done been therea.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2017)

I was reading the window deflectors thread in the OT. Reminded me of out last camping trip at the beach. We were leaving the campground to go riding around during the tropical storm. Them window deflectors don't do well on the side of the truck facing the ocean during a tropical storm.  

I did jump out of the truck and grab it before H22 could even realize what had happened.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Done been therea.


 Hiya!
Board Lunch.......... Zaxby's...... wangs & thangs, yum, yum!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Hiya!
> Board Lunch.......... Zaxby's...... wangs & thangs, yum, yum!



That used to be our go-to suppa every Friday night for a while. Yum, yum is right.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2017)

Bout time to start the 3 day weekend!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2017)

Rise Up!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Done been therea.



Well you can Com'on back now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 13, 2017)

Ima looking forward to 3 days off Hem03! Howdy Mrs. H, you did make it! This day ain't neva gonna end! 3 mo hours! Sup Wy? You day walking?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> Rise Up!!!



Sho nuff! Big game. HUGE game. 

I don't have a 3 day weekend.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 13, 2017)

Afternoon, working days today and start nights tomorrow


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 13, 2017)

This place is dead


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 13, 2017)

Nobody home


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2017)

Dadgum y'all missed a good lunch. 
Mad Italian Cheesesteak with some of them boys from the Political Forum. It was top notch grub fo sho!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Nobody home


 sorry, I got lost wandering in the halls................


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgum y'all missed a good lunch.
> Mad Italian Cheesesteak with some of them boys from the Political Forum. It was top notch grub fo sho!!!


Yuuuuuummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2017)

Up an at it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgum y'all missed a good lunch.
> Mad Italian Cheesesteak with some of them boys from the Political Forum. It was top notch grub fo sho!!!



Whatever happened to Boudreaux's, Amigo?

I know they moved, but are they still around?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2017)

driveler found

limping along but alive

starting a 2.5 day weekend.   Have to work tomorrow morning but tonight is tonight.

dang EE how many pairs of socks did you move?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 13, 2017)

Afternoon, getting the boat and fishing tackle ready this evening.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatever happened to Boudreaux's, Amigo?
> 
> I know they moved, but are they still around?



Last time I was there it was a "how many dishes you could scatter a few shrimp in and call it cajun" kind of place. All show, not much go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Everett duty.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgum y'all missed a good lunch.
> Mad Italian Cheesesteak with some of them boys from the Political Forum. It was top notch grub fo sho!!!



In my opinion that is the best there is in Georgia


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> In my opinion that is the best there is in Georgia



I didn't leave any scraps behind, put it that way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Last time I was there it was a "how many dishes you could scatter a few shrimp in and call it cajun" kind of place. All show, not much go.



10-4, I reckon I made it there a couple of times before they went downhill.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2017)

Heyyyyyyyyyy!!!  Last one !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Get r done Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2017)

Sure hope you can make it down Chief !! 


Gobblinbro, you coming ???


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 13, 2017)

Been a long day


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 13, 2017)

Be glad when seben gets hera


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Be glad when seben gets hera





You got this one whupped Wybro !!  Headed in shortly, hope to coast on this last one, but ya just neva know...


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You got this one whupped Wybro !!  Headed in shortly, hope to coast on this last one, but ya just neva know...



Hasn't been busy, just day shift


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Time to get my exercise.....


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 13, 2017)

Don't have to be back till seben tomorrow afternoon so I'm going to have several BLD's


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Don't have to be back till seben tomorrow afternoon so I'm going to have several BLD's



When you get done take shot at a few of those Parkour moooves.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2017)

Ya'll hava BLD or 3 for me !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll hava BLD or 3 for me !!!



I hope we can make it Quackbro, have a good night.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Time to get my exercise.....





You gone break a hip 





Jeff C. said:


> When you get done take shot at a few of those Parkour moooves.



I'd break a hip


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll hava BLD or 3 for me !!!



I gotcha


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2017)

Im not drankin...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 13, 2017)

I am drinking.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I am drinking.



It aint Saturday night, but it's Friday night. Don't believe me just watch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

What cha drinkin' Moon?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 13, 2017)

Wisers deluxe Chief.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im not drankin...





Moonpie1 said:


> I am drinking.



I'm undecided.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2017)

Why do all the good lookin dranks have ingredients that I don't already have????

http://gardenandgun.com/article/mak...ium=socialmedia&utm_campaign=jan2017_facebook


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why do all the good lookin dranks have ingredients that I don't already have????
> 
> http://gardenandgun.com/article/mak...ium=socialmedia&utm_campaign=jan2017_facebook



I just always keep at least a 12 yr old single malt Scotch whiskey and some cold brewskis on hand at all times. I've got other stuff, but like you said, I'm probably without something I need for a different drink.

Either way, the outcome is the same.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> driveler found
> 
> limping along but alive
> 
> ...


=waiting on an answer.........


Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon, getting the boat and fishing tackle ready this evening.


wish I was, gonna be a good "spring" weekend............ I miss fishin!!


Jeff C. said:


> Everett duty.


"Motor Mouth" weekend......... and not starting out "so" good.


Moonpie1 said:


> I am drinking.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint Saturday night, but it's Friday night. Don't believe me just watch.


I love the Funk Town stuff!!


Moonpie1 said:


> Wisers deluxe Chief.


I love you......... ask Quack, Miguel, they'll know............... I wuvs you............. you be my next new best frwiendddd......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Keebs said:


> =waiting on an answer.........
> 
> wish I was, gonna be a good "spring" weekend............ I miss fishin!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


>


 you know........... lawd have mercy.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2017)

Keebs said:


> you know........... lawd have mercy.............



<you be feelin good>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2017)

waking up the driveler nation


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

Buncha sleepy heads on Saturday, including me.

Mornin gobblein.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 14, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Chief. Moving kinda slow this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and Chief. Moving kinda slow this morning.



Heard that Moon, wasn't in a hurry to get vertical myself.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2017)

Mernin Jeffbro and Moonbro.

My brain feels like somebody stomped on it all night.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 14, 2017)

We are headed down to Vidalia today. Fil turned 89 yesterday. Gonna do a little shin dig at Sil's house for him. Got a good start on the boat , changed foot oil and topped off charge on batteries. I keep them maintained with a trickle charge when it sits for a while.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 14, 2017)

Morning Miggy. Looking forward to next weekend. Me and Mz. R will be there Saturday morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Jeffbro and Moonbro.
> 
> My brain feels like somebody stomped on it all night.



Uh oh! I would ask, "how's it going", but never mind. ?



Moonpie1 said:


> We are headed down to Vidalia today. Fil turned 89 yesterday. Gonna do a little shin dig at Sil's house for him. Got a good start on the boat , changed foot oil and topped off charge on batteries. I keep them maintained with a trickle charge when it sits for a while.



Happy Birthday to FIL @ 89.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy. Looking forward to next weekend. Me and Mz. R will be there Saturday morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks Chief. Are you and Mz. T gonna go to Champs?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 14, 2017)

Morning Quackbro. You have a good night at the mines?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks Chief. Are you and Mz. T gonna go to Champs?



Sure like to go Moon, but as of now it depends on whether she has to work or not. Never know until the end of the week. 

She has to work today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint Saturday night, but it's Friday night. Don't believe me just watch.



Mrs. Hornay be likin da FUNK !!!  I'll bring Dawn's GAP band CD to the gathering !! 




Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy. Looking forward to next weekend. Me and Mz. R will be there Saturday morning.




I'll see ya'll bout noonish . . 




Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro. You have a good night at the mines?




Most excellent brother, watched a movie and read a book.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

If she does have to work might just ride down for Sat. with Jag.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2017)

I'll probably ride down for Saturday too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 14, 2017)

We will only be able to do Saturday also. Planning on all day though. Bringing several Dutch ovens to cook in. Got a few recipes that I think everyone will enjoy. It should be a hoot!


----------



## cramer (Jan 14, 2017)

dang I overslept or misslept or sumthin
Dog had to go out around 4am and he decided he liked the weather so much he just meandered until about 5.
Got him back in and woke up post 8
Misseed everybody and had to make my own coffee - all of G's was gone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2017)

cramer said:


> dang I overslept or misslept or sumthin
> Dog had to go out around 4am and he decided he liked the weather so much he just meandered until about 5.
> Got him back in and woke up post 8
> Misseed everybody and had to make my own coffee - all of G's was gone



I've got another one brewing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2017)

cramer said:


> dang I overslept or misslept or sumthin
> Dog had to go out around 4am and he decided he liked the weather so much he just meandered until about 5.
> Got him back in and woke up post 8
> Misseed everybody and had to make my own coffee - all of G's was gone



Want some cheese with that?


gobbleinwoods said:


> I've got another one brewing.


Good, I'll need about four more pots before I can function properly today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2017)

Morning... Saturday is starting off with a busted water line


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning... Saturday is starting off with a busted water line



Dangit man. At least it's not 25 degrees outside. 

Speaking of that, broken inside the house or outside???


----------



## cramer (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks G
Did the pipe bust or did the duck tape give way BoG?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning... Saturday is starting off with a busted water line



What did the MIL do now?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What did the MIL do now?






MIL got $$$ ???  Send me pics if she does ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> MIL got $$$ ???  Send me pics if she does ...



Mil asking about MIL


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> We are headed down to Vidalia today. Fil turned 89 yesterday. Gonna do a little shin dig at Sil's house for him. Got a good start on the boat , changed foot oil and topped off charge on batteries. I keep them maintained with a trickle charge when it sits for a while.



Happy birthday to FIL! 
No shin dig here, but we usually have a shin dig every  weekend. 
Happy Birthday to one AWESOME man today, H22!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2017)

^^^^^^^^^ Shindig Quang !!



I gotz to take a lil nap..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mil asking about MIL





You idjits need to learn how to spell, it's MILL, or Millard.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You idjits need to learn how to spell, it's MILL, or Millard.



Quack is much more appropriate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

Quackbro....here ya go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

Happy Birfday to Mr. TuTu !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro....here ya go.



It's still a ford. He is a Cheby man at heart.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's still a ford. He is a Cheby man at heart.



I knew 2 people that had 4 doors back in the day, but he got me questioning my memory when he thought they didn't make a 4 door Bronco. 

My memory sucks, but not that bad......yet. 

They were bad to the bone in the mud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

GM product rides better, more luxurious.....Ford product more of a workhorse, imo.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I knew 2 people that had 4 doors back in the day, but he got me questioning my memory when he thought they didn't make a 4 door Bronco.
> 
> My memory sucks, but not that bad......yet.
> 
> They were bad to the bone in the mud.



His memory is watered down........fo sho.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> His memory is watered down........fo sho.



Well he is getting OLD and pulled a 12'er last night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man. At least it's not 25 degrees outside.
> 
> Speaking of that, broken inside the house or outside???


Outside.. Shark bite saved the day!


gobbleinwoods said:


> What did the MIL do now?


she is innocent this time!


Hooked On Quack said:


> MIL got $$$ ???  Send me pics if she does ...



no pics needed.... Close your eyes and picture a big fat question mark in a diaper....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Outside.. Shark bite saved the day!
> 
> she is innocent this time!
> 
> ...



Love me a Shark bite. 

You still didn answer the ??? about $$$.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Outside.. Shark bite saved the day!



Oh Lawd, you ain't got da blue pipe do you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Love me a Shark bite.
> 
> You still didn answer the ??? about $$$.


No money


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh Lawd, you ain't got da blue pipe do you?



Yessir ... Thought that was the latest and greatest


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

Think I'll go clean up da yard/leaves/sticks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> No money
> 
> 
> Yessir ... Thought that was the latest and greatest



Nope its' the worst and sharks teeth will cause it to split down the road. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope its' the worst and sharks teeth will cause it to split down the road. Keep an eye on it.



10 fo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

That's all I'm doing for the day.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 14, 2017)

We have eaten. And now a game of horse shoes has broken out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> We have eaten. And now a game of horse shoes has broken out.



 Sounds like a good time Moon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> We have eaten. And now a game of horse shoes has broken out.



What did y'all have


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> What did y'all have



Whatever it was it must have made them mad, they throwin horseshoes @each other.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

Moon didn cook enough to go around, it's done got plumb dangerous round there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

Nobody to play wit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

There's Moon, bet he's ready for that recliner.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2017)

Thinking of moving from kitchen to recliner myself.   Falcons really trying put this one away.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 14, 2017)

Just got back home. Kept it simple today, pizza and salad. No one was harmed in the horseshoe flinging. It was good to get all of the family together. That's hard to do now days. Gonna watch the rest of the falcons game and have a BLD.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 14, 2017)

And yessir I'm in da recliner!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

"Rise Up".....as homo3 would say.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 14, 2017)

Evening, I'z hera but no one else is


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 14, 2017)

Howdy Wy. I'm in and out. You back on nights?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

I was watching the game. It's bout over.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 14, 2017)

Falcons just intercepted. Wonder if LML's is watching this one?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2017)

Gonna go see if I can find something on TV that won't put me to sleep.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 14, 2017)

Gonna be a lot of happy Falcons fans


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 14, 2017)

Watching the Patriots and Houston now.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 14, 2017)

Yep was watchin Falcons played one heck of a good game


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 14, 2017)

A man had just settled into his seat next to the window on the plane when another man sat down in the aisle seat and put his black Labrador Retriever in the middle seat next to the man.


The first man looked very quizzically at the dog and asked why the dog was allowed on the plane.


The second man explained that he was from the Police Drugs Enforcement Agency and that the dog was a 'sniffing dog'.


'His name is Sniffer and he's the best there is. I'll show you once we get airborne, when I put him to work.'


The plane took off, and once it had levelled out, the Policeman said, 'Watch this.'


He told Sniffer to 'search'.


Sniffer jumped down, walked along the aisle, and finally sat very purposefully next to a woman for several seconds. Sniffer then returned to his seat and put one paw on the policeman's arm.


The Policeman said, 'Good boy', and he turned to the man and said, 'That woman is in possession of marijuana, I'm making a note of her seat number and the authorities will apprehend her when we land.


'Gee, that's pretty good,' replied the first man.


Once again, the Policeman sent Sniffer to search the aisles..


The Lab sniffed about, sat down beside a man for a few seconds, returned to its seat, and this time he placed two paws on the agent's arm.


The Policeman said, 'That man is carrying cocaine, so again, I'm making a note of his seat number for the police.'


'I like it!' said his seat mate.


The Policeman then told Sniffer to 'search' again.


Sniffer walked up and down the aisles for a little while, sat down for a moment, and then came racing back to the agent, jumped into the middle seat and proceeded to poop on the seat.


The first man was really disgusted by this behavior and couldn't figure out how or why a well-trained dog would behave like that. So he asked the Policeman, 'What's going on?'


The Policeman nervously replied, 'He's just found a bomb.'


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 14, 2017)

That would not be good Mike! Yeah the Falcons played a good game. They need to work on their special teams though.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 14, 2017)

Good Evening to all of you fellow drivelers. 

I will admit that I am getting too dang old to work like I did on Thursday and then again today for over 8 hours  processing several 100 lb rolls that must be delivered either Monday or Tuesday.  I did these today totally by myself and that is the first time since my heart attack back 9 1/2 years ago that I was forced to do that.  During this process, each roll requires multiple handling and it becomes very painful at my age.  


I hope to "re-tire" one of these days.....just as soon as I can save enough money to buy a "new set of Michelins" !!!!  


ps:  I had a crazy thing happen about 30 minutes ago.  All of a sudden, I got severe cramps in my feet and lower legs and it then moved up higher to my hamstring muscles.  Heck, I could hardly walk to the kitchen to get some water at the time.  For the first time ever, I decided to drink some pickle juice (that I had hear about here on GON as a remedy for cramps) and it worked with 30-60 seconds.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 14, 2017)

LML MIKE, That is a good one for sure.   




Now I hope that I don't see that dog on my flight back to Houston in a few days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2017)

EE, humidity high both M and T.   How's that for a kick in the seat?

Which team won the NE Houston game?   

Well the coffee is brewed so I can go forth and read


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2017)

howdy wy


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Wy. I'm in and out. You back on nights?



Sorry Mp just saw this, yes sir on nights for a few


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 15, 2017)

Good Morning to you Wycliff, Gobblin and to the rest of the driveler world.


Gobblin, I am really glad to have gotten that shipment done yesterday because I had seen the rain prospects for Monday and Tuesday and also later in the week and weekend before making the decision to get it done on a weekend.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Morning Gobble, Wy and EE.  Caught me a few more winks this morning. Looks like Chief did too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2017)

Mornin fellows, yep caught me a few extra while I could Moon. Gotta roll to Little Rock today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Morning Chief, safe travels to and from LR. You getting your wallet back today?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2017)

Morning kids! Just walked outside and the turkeys are sounding off this morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief, safe travels to and from LR. You getting your wallet back today?



Yessir, same fellow coming to get me today. Looks like we are going to be getting wet in Little Rock.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro. Sure was some fine looking chow you had. Don't be getting ant ideas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks like another late arrival tonight. Can't get them boys up and going early like us old poots. I reckon they need their baby sleep.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. Sure was some fine looking chow you had. Don't be getting ant ideas.



Finishing the steak this morning.... I will hold off a couple weeks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's still a ford. He is a Cheby man at heart.




That's true, I have a love/hate relationship with the 250.




Jeff C. said:


> I knew 2 people that had 4 doors back in the day, but he got me questioning my memory when he thought they didn't make a 4 door Bronco.
> 
> My memory sucks, but not that bad......yet.
> 
> They were bad to the bone in the mud.





First one I've ever seen ??  I had a '67 half cab Bronco with a Detroit locker rear end that would go in 2 wheel drive where most 4 wheel drives couldn't.


Goot morning, hada blast with the neighbors last night !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Morning Quackbro. How many days off?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro. How many days off?





Back at it Monday and Tuesday night, then off til Sunday night !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's true, I have a love/hate relationship with the 250.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm surprised you read back.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2017)

Haaay Quack


----------



## cramer (Jan 15, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaay Quack



X2 what changes doing up you Ole vampire


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2017)

Just waitin on my ride that probably won't be here til close to 1:00p. That will put us Rollin into LR @ about 8:30-9:00p.


----------



## cramer (Jan 15, 2017)

Safe travels Chief


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Good morning Cramer. Great looking day developing. Nice weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2017)

Finally, after calling 3 handy man guys (painters) with not even a call back, I get one to answer his phone. Didn't even have to leave a message, on a Sunday at that. 

My cousin recommended him and he's coming by Wednesday afternoon after I get home to give me an estimate.


----------



## cramer (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey Moonbro ! Might go drown a  worm or 2 if time permits


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2017)

cramer said:


> Safe travels Chief



10-4, Appreciate it Cramer. It could get dicey with dense fog over in Arkansas this evening. I hate driving in fog.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm surprised you read back.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah Cramer I've been getting my boat and tackle in order. Probably hit the lake tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2017)

Kids wore out some bass yesterday !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 15, 2017)

I will bring some stuff to fish with to the doco next Saturday. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2017)

Think I'll sit in the passenger seat for a change and just surf on my phone like the boys do.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Yeah Cramer I've been getting my boat and tackle in order. Probably hit the lake tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


>





Why you  Moonbro ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why you  Moonbro ???



Iz Moon goin swimmin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Iz Moon goin swimmin?






Moonbro floats like a buttafly and stangs lika bee, his name is Joe Moodeeeeeeeee !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2017)

Prolly shouldn't started drankin this early . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moonbro floats like a buttafly and stangs lika bee, his name is Joe Moodeeeeeeeee !!



I wanna see him do a belly flop!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prolly shouldn't started drankin this early . .



Cain't drank all day if ya don't-HANKUS


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2017)

I knew them boys wouldn't get here til bout 1:00.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2017)

Daaaaaaaaaave???  Daaaave? Dave's not here man . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 15, 2017)

If I end up swimming or belly flopping something has gone bad wrong!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2017)

Afternoon! 
H22 had an awesome birthday
The boy sold another car. 
Neighbor came home after being in Augusta with his wife in the burn unit since November.  She has been transported to the place Cracker was at for re-hab. Right next to my work. 
K80's daughter is cancer free. 
The Falcons WON! 
And more good news to come.  
Now for some Sunday afternoon tunes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2017)

The boys guitar is identical. ^^^^^
He aint played it since his surgery.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Afternoon Mrs. H. Tell H22 happy birthday from me and Mz. R! WTG Cody!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon Mrs. H. Tell H22 happy birthday from me and Mz. R! WTG Cody!



Will do! First time since I've known him no ice or snow on his birthday. We been outside all weekend! 

Right proud of the boy. He went to school to take care/help of sick folks, but he said he is still helping folks get the vehicle they want. Much better on his back too.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 15, 2017)

It's so DANG COLD the Spokane River done froze up


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 15, 2017)

But did get a couple of other pics


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2017)

Dang stonerbro is there an animal in that picture?



That's cold right there in that pic


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2017)

You were faster on the trigger than me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> But did get a couple of other pics



Looks nice Mike!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 15, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You were faster on the trigger than me.



That pic of the river was number 10,000 on the new Kodak camera ( think the old camera quit at about 30,000) maybe this one will go a bit farther


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 15, 2017)

That's good to hear Mrs. H. Evening Bloodbro and Gobble. Good pics Mike, you can keep it out there with you! I'm in shorts and a Tee shirt. Just came down off of the roof blowing what I hope is the last big batch of leaves. I bet there was 3/4 of a 5 gallon bucket of acorns up there. Had to blow a path so I wouldn't be skating on acorns.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 15, 2017)

WOW what game


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2017)

Evening, that was a fight


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2017)

Finally made to Arkansas, turned it over to one of the boys to navigate the fog. I tried to tell them we would be in it after dark.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2017)

I bet they hate me being right all the time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2017)

Listened to the GB-DALLAS game.....great game.

Listening to other one now.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2017)

Be careful Chief


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet they hate me being right all the time.



Somebody has to be a Leader!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2017)

Come on 6 am


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Come on 6 am





You're almost there bro !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

We got this one now blood


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2017)

Hey Quack and BOG I'm selling snowcones real cheap tomorrow you interested in a couple?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey Quack and BOG I'm selling snowcones real cheap tomorrow you interested in a couple?





Sure, just as long as there not yellow . . 



Here's one for my Uncle Stona . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

You can keep that stuff up there Stonerbro


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2017)

Dave, Dave ain't here 

I'm just about ready for summertime


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2017)

Partied with the neighbors yesterday, one of there good friends has really long hair, and his name is Dave.  He'd be on the phone 80 yds away talking to his wife, we'd all be hollering "DAAAVE,"  he finally hollered back, "Dave's not here maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan ..."   


Guess ya had to be there..


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure, just as long as there not yellow . .
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one for my Uncle Stona . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> You can keep that stuff up there Stonerbro



WY what ya some kind of a whimp   it's only about 10 above right now instead of the 10 below that it's been


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Partied with the neighbors yesterday, one of there good friends has really long hair, and his name is Dave.  He'd be on the phone 80 yds away talking to his wife, we'd all be hollering "DAAAVE,"  he finally hollered back, "Dave's not here maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan ..."
> 
> 
> Guess ya had to be there..



Now that's funny I don't care who ya are


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Dave, Dave ain't here
> 
> I'm just about ready for summertime





Ms Ella had some pipes !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> WY what ya some kind of a whimp   it's only about 10 above right now instead of the 10 below that it's been



Yep I enjoyed wearing short sleeve britches in to work tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Yep I enjoyed wearing short sleeve britches in to work tonight.





Wore shorts and went braless today !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wore shorts and went braless today !!



You gonna get a black eye dancing braless


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Yep I enjoyed wearing short sleeve britches in to work tonight.









Waaaait a minute ... "short sleeve britches??"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Yep I enjoyed wearing short sleeve britches in to work tonight.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Waaaait a minute ... "short sleeve britches??"



Were you "trolling" the park with Hdm03 ???


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2017)

Thinkin about Summertime gives me the blues


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waaaait a minute ... "short sleeve britches??"



Its something my Grandma said once by mistake and it stuck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2017)

Crap, it's 2am.  Would love to stay n play with my bro's, but I gotta crash . . 


Smooth night to ya Wybro, keep that pipe lit Uncle Stoner !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

Later Quackgro


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2017)

I shouldn't start looking for one song cause then the next thing you know  I find something else I haven't heard and then my old DJ time kicks in


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2017)

Gonna wake up da wife and play a lil "Wakey wakey, here comes snakey.."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna wake up da wife and play a lil "Wakey wakey, here comes snakey.."





How'd that go ???  Not too good . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How'd that go ???  Not too good . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2017)

Im confused...


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im confused...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2017)

Wycliff said:


>



Sup Wybro! Looks like quack dun had a dranky drank!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey Quack and BOG I'm selling snowcones real cheap tomorrow you interested in a couple?



No sir... But you can send me a snow storm


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2017)

Drunkbro musta had a hard weekend.... Lilfeller cant keep his eyes open and is pounding coffee like aint no tomarra marra land


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup Wybro! Looks like quack dun had a dranky drank!




Or 4


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2017)

Time to eat... Salad


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Time to eat... Salad



That's what I had, a chef salad


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Up early, headed to the lake today. Hope they will be biting! First trip this year. Blood and Wy looks like y'all have it under control.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2017)

need a cup to go moon?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 16, 2017)

That will get it in gear Gobble. Just what I needed.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

Hope you get on them Moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Morning Wy. Did the recipient like the pigtail? Thanks Wy, it's worth a try for sure.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy. Did the recipient like the pigtail?



Yes sir, he was very happy. Thank you again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> That will get it in gear Gobble. Just what I needed.



revving up your engine so the boat will float



Wycliff said:


> Good morning



morning wybro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2017)

Moonbro dun run offt without me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Moonbro dun run offt without me



how's the vending machine holding out with drunkbro?


----------



## cramer (Jan 16, 2017)

Morning GY's
Get it?That's Gobblin & Wy sideways sorta
Can you tell I've already had a cup of G's great coffee
I'm sharp as a tack today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2017)

cramer said:


> Morning GY's
> Get it?That's Gobblin & Wy sideways sorta
> Can you tell I've already had a cup of G's great coffee
> I'm sharp as a tack today



have another cramer

and morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> how's the vending machine holding out with drunkbro?



He has eaten a entire box of oatmeal tonight


----------



## cramer (Jan 16, 2017)

Morning fellers
I think I will have some more coffee G
Thanks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 16, 2017)

Good Morning to you Wycliff, Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, Cramer, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Things are surely not good on the home front and I am struggling to find the right words to type for an update.  Hopefully, maybe later today, I can clear my mind enough to accomplish that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> He has eaten a entire box of oatmeal tonight



That will be interesting in a few hours.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2017)

Well EE,  are sent your way


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Wycliff, Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, Cramer, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> Things are surely not good on the home front and I am struggling to find the right words to type for an update.  Hopefully, maybe later today, I can clear my mind enough to accomplish that.



We are with you my friend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2017)

Morning folks....live from LR with a light rain.

EE, hope all is well.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Morning Cramer,Jeff and EE. Mike please know that we are all offering up prayers for Teresa and you my friend.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2017)

Morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks



howdy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2017)

morning errybody.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hey!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2017)

Aaaahhhhh, perks of werkin fo da gubermint............ at home piddlin and cleanin!  
How ya'll are?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Aaaahhhhh, perks of werkin fo da gubermint............ at home piddlin and cleanin!
> How ya'll are?



cutting down scrub trees and trimming low branches off of trees in the hay fields.   such fun.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2017)

Workin.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cutting down scrub trees and trimming low branches off of trees in the hay fields.   such fun.


 I ain't doin nuttin that industrious!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Workin.


bless yo heart............ but to make you feel better, the next four days will feel like 6, I promise!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Workin.



anyone else in the office?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I ain't doin nuttin that industrious!
> 
> bless yo heart............ but to make you feel better, the next four days will feel like 6, I promise!


Short weeks are the longest. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> anyone else in the office?



Everybody! 
They all finished with their hunting trips this year. Back to work time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Short weeks are the longest.
> 
> 
> Everybody!
> They all finished with their hunting trips this year. Back to work time.



sending out tax surveys?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sending out tax surveys?



Done did that! 

Now THAT'S a job.

They are actually organizers to help you get everything you need for your taxes. Most people don't even pay attention to it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



miggy I can read the info but no see pic of man in sweats and wife on treadmill?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2017)

'Bout that time . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't wanna gota werk..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2017)

What it iz?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

Evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2017)

Howdy Wy, Can barely log on tonight....holler later.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

Later Chief


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Evening folks. Me and Mz. R went to the lake this afternoon to run the boat and get a little fishing in. It hasn't been out of the shed since September. Was a little hard to crank, but with a little coaxing it ran fine. We even managed a decent mess of fish too. 37 to 45 ft was the magic number. Caught a mixed bag of catfish, crappie( I call them white perch) and bass.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

Good deal Moon, sounds like ya'll had a good time


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

Don't know if I've been fishing since me and Chief went a couple of years ago. Need to get back on the water


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 16, 2017)

We need to fix that.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes most definitely


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2017)

Evening folks


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2017)

whats up blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> whats up blood



not much


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2017)

Hungry.. Pintos and cornbread for me


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2017)

Moonbro didn't send me a text....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2017)

Wybro probably got himself a big ole steak an tater!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 17, 2017)

Long John Silver shrimp dinner


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2017)

Don't know what day it is other than today.  Got the coffee brewed and after a cup I will be able to think straight and figure it out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Long John Silver shrimp dinner





gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't know what day it is other than today.  Got the coffee brewed and after a cup I will be able to think straight and figure it out.



Morning boys


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2017)

Come on 7am


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Come on 7am



You just wanting me to have to go in?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You just wanting me to have to go in?



No im just wanting to go home


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> No im just wanting to go home



Don't blame you.   

Did you get some roof sitting in?   Sure is foggy out there this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Morning Gobblr, Wy and Bloodbro.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 17, 2017)

Morning folks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 17, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of you Drivelers.

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as I surely need some to get fully awake this morning.

I am checking things off of my "To Do List" and hopefully I can get all of them done by tomorrow so that I can fly to Houston Thursday morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2017)

EE,  keep on checking and keep on keeping on as I continue to have you and yours in my thoughts and prayers.

We are here for you if needed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2017)

Morning ladies and gents.  It's too nice outside to be January


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2017)

Stoopid meeting, I swear I'm gonna throat punch this co-worker named "Booger..."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2017)

Rude once again, good morning friends !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Morning Boom Boom and Quackbro. It is for sure some crazy weather!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2017)

Mernin, gotta hit the door runnin..... 
Later


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin, gotta hit the door runnin.....
> Later





Did it hitcha 'em dem buttocks ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2017)

Mornin from Memphis


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2017)

One more....time to get r done.

Have a great day folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> One more....time to get r done.
> 
> Have a great day folks!





Backatcha bro, safe travels, hope to see ya'll Friday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2017)

Crap, I gotz to crash and got the hiccups.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2017)

Mid- mornin.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did it hitcha 'em dem buttocks ???


almost did a coupla times!


Jeff C. said:


> One more....time to get r done.
> 
> Have a great day folks!


 Later Chief!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mid- mornin.


It's been one of *those* mornings!  Lawd have mercy, let the afternoon get betta!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2017)

It's that time of year.  Everyone is stressed and such


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2017)

Rise Up!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> Rise Up!!!!





Sunday is gonna be EPIC! 
Green Bay is my favorite pro team, but I'm GON Rise UP! 
GO Falcons!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2017)

I can wait until Sunday!!!  The Dome was rockin' this past Saturday; the roof just might be blown off this Sunday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> I can wait until Sunday!!!  The Dome was rockin' this past Saturday; the roof just might be blown off this Sunday!



Not 100% positive, but I believe that will be March 11th


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Not 100% positive, but I believe that will be March 11th



That is true......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2017)

7 more hours


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2017)

Last one !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2017)

Home and kicking back.

Was this a Monday on the wrong day of the week?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2017)

Evening Coffeebro and Moonbro, gotta throw this thang in gear..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2017)

Moonbro's reading back, I can see his lips moving...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Good afternoon drivelers. Not sure Gobble. Got through it somehow. Just got finished cleaning a little mess of fish. We are gonna fix fish tacos tonight.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Had to catch up Quackbro. You can make this no problem!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 17, 2017)

*Mixed bag.*

Me and Mz. R caught some for supper tonight. Rascals were 37 to 45 feet deep. More riding than anything.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good afternoon drivelers. Not sure Gobble. Got through it somehow. Just got finished cleaning a little mess of fish. We are gonna fix fish tacos tonight.



I don't like fish tacos.   Just me.   Like fish though and tacos too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2017)

At McDonald's with the boy for my weekday visit.  Lord knows I love this kid


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 17, 2017)

We blackened ours Gobble. Use shredded cabbage instead of lettuce. As much fish as we eat, decided to try it out. Turned out pretty good. That's good stuff HFH.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> At McDonald's with the boy for my weekday visit.  Lord knows I love this kid



Whatza having fluffy?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2017)

We ate chicken nuggets.  That boy loves "bock  bock"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2017)

Bout tree mo howas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2017)

Talk about beer thirty!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2017)

Jephc+ wants a dranky drank


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jephc+ wants a dranky drank



Yessir, overdue.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2017)

Make it tall and strong.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2017)

Got the trailer floor pressure washed, stained and poly'd. 
Ready for loadin up for a grand weekend down in da country. 

Evenin youin's all. Hope everybody is doin good.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid meeting, I swear I'm gonna throat punch this co-worker named "Booger..."


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2017)

mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2017)

Doors open ..... Day walkers welcome!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2017)

I saw the light


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I saw the light



It said hot n fresh didn't it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> It said hot n fresh didn't it



maybe


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2017)

breezy this morning with the clouds racing from SW to NE but they are pretty thin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> breezy this morning with the clouds racing from SW to NE but they are pretty thin.



For now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Good morning Bloodbro, Gobble and Miggy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2017)

mornin moonbro

about time to think about b'fast


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Bloodbro, Gobble and Miggy.



Mernin Moon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 18, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonbro, Miggy, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

It surely feels good outside this morning.  

I've got an early flight tomorrow morning to Houston and I know already that this is not going to be a good trip.  There may even be some serious butt-kicking while I am there as well as I found out last night that Teresa's sister and her husband went into her house and ultimately changed all of the locks.  They don't have any control of her assets because her brother has a power of attorney and he will also be the Administrator of her estate, (not this money grubbing sister in question).  Of course, this is not the first time that a situation like this happened.   

I might need some bail money before this trip is over as I can't believe that someone would stoop that low and I just might in up in jail.  Apparently this sister thinks that she will get the really nice house etc BUT I know that she won't be getting one penny from this estate because her house is ultimately to be sold and the proceeds will be split between her church and her really fine great nephew (when he turns 21 years of age).  None of them know that I KNOW that they won't be getting a penny from her as such.     I think it is wonderful because this kid is now 12 years old and is as good as gold to Teresa and vice versa.   

As sad as this situation is now, I have to admit that this information does make me smile really big too !!!!

Hope all of you will have a good day and will pass it on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonbro, Miggy, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> It surely feels good outside this morning.
> 
> ...



Mornin Mike. Hate you have to go through this, but kick butt if you have to and take care of that woman. Safe travels.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> At McDonald's with the boy for my weekday visit.  Lord knows I love this kid



That boy lubs his Dayday !!! 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Make it tall and strong.




Chief ain't tall, but I wouldn't  grab 'em ...




RUTTNBUCK said:


>





Guessing you remember ole Boog ???  Dood has forgot more than I'll ever know (ain't saying much) but daggmit he can't SHADDUP during a meeting.

I'd hafta jump up to kick 'em.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2017)

Mernin.......... another day of it....... 
Mike, as they say........... Take care of things like they need to be and hugs & prayers for Teresa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2017)

Mornin folks, trying to get the toddlers up and Rollin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.





Well hellooooooo there !!! Come here often ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That boy lubs his Dayday !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes sir.  He does but his bond with his mama is stronger than any weld iv seen.  But, I feel special.  I'm the only one he can leave his mama and not cry


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2017)

Leroy, you never called me back!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes sir.  He does but his bond with his mama is stronger than any weld iv seen.  But, I feel special.  I'm the only one he can leave his mama and not cry


You're lucky, my lil man will come with me, but then thinks about it and goes "but I love my Mama, I want my Mama"....... 


mudracing101 said:


> Leroy, you never called me back!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2017)

^^^^^


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2017)

lunch time ..... hmmm.... what to eat today


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2017)

shady lane chili dogs


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> shady lane chili dogs


Concession stand hot dog, chips & tea........... oh and a slice of pecan pie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Concession stand hot dog, chips & tea........... oh and a slice of pecan pie.





Yep, that's some diet food  . . .


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, that's some diet food  . . .



pecans are healthy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> pecans are healthy





My favorite dessert...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2017)

I aint neva ate a pecan pie. 
They were always on the desert table, but I just neva tried it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Howdy folks. They have this dang building too blasted hot!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy folks. They have this dang building too blasted hot!



It's hot in the office too, but I aint complaining. 

Would like to open the door and let that nice breeze blow in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint neva ate a pecan pie.
> They were always on the desert table, but I just neva tried it.




Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ???  Seriously ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 18, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy, you never called me back!



I think your confused sir..

Keebs,  that boy knows how much I love him. When were together it's all about him


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 18, 2017)

Mrs 22 missing out on the finer things in life


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, that's some diet food  . . .


 It's all I had access to.............. 


Crakajak said:


> pecans are healthy


 that's right!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint neva ate a pecan pie.
> They were always on the desert table, but I just neva tried it.


how.on.earth.......... you have been one deprived child!! bless yo heart!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think your confused sir..
> 
> Keebs,  that boy knows how much I love him. When were together it's all about him


That's the way it SHOULD be.......... my lil man's sperm donor has no clue what he is missing........... I can count on one hand how many times he saw him since he flew the coup on them last year, yet every single time I have that boy, he is gonna mention his daddy in some context or another.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2017)

Home and enjoying being out of the tie.

EE,  rest up tonight as you won't get much sleep in jail.  hahaha really take care of business and both you and Theresa.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Evening folks. Been getting gear staged up for this weekend at Champs. Looks like it's going to be a damp one. Hope the rain doesn't scare everyone away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey hey hey !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. Been getting gear staged up for this weekend at Champs. Looks like it's going to be a damp one. Hope the rain doesn't scare everyone away.



I ain't likin it one bit, Moon. Might just ride down for the day on Saturday with Jag.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 18, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. Been getting gear staged up for this weekend at Champs. Looks like it's going to be a damp one. Hope the rain doesn't scare everyone away.



Fat Mike came by today; said was gonna try to shut down camp this weekend, but didnt want to do it in the rain. Told him to get with you and come to dagitagether if'n he wanted to get out the house. Mz tutu said tell him "hey" mz R can tell him wat it means


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2017)

Hate it when I arrive too late for a lil drivel....especially when I'm feelin good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2017)

evenin kids...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2017)

Long boring here at the plastic factory


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro. I figured it was slow, you dug up some old cafe posts.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 19, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Moonbro, and to the other sleepy drivelers this morning.

Hope all of you will have a good a day and pass it on.

Will be on my way to the airport as soon as I get my "rear in gear".


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. I figured it was slow, you dug up some old cafe posts.



yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2017)

EE here is a gear shifter


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2017)

hey blood and moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks Gobble. And morning to you and EE. Safe travels EE,I know you will straighten out that mess when you get there. Continued prayers from here for Teresa and you.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks from all of you.  I am GONe for now !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2017)

Morning... I just got volunteered to stay till 11....... Yeah!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Good Mornin....

Safe travels and prayers for Ms TERESA and Mike.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bloodbro be making the OT $. Morning Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Mornin Mr Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Got to get Jag to work today. Not a lot for him to do this time of year, might turn into a seasonal job only.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Where's Quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's Quackbro?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2017)

^^^^^^^^ even he doesn't know where he is!


 Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> ^^^^^^^^ even he doesn't know where he is!
> 
> 
> Mernin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 19, 2017)

Quack=lostbro


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mernin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

I gotz to fire up da smoker for long, got 30lbs 'o buttz to cook..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

What's fo dinna ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Where's Dave?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

I gotz to go blow up a Queen sized air mattress, don't know if I got da lung capacity.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz to fire up da smoker for long, got 30lbs 'o buttz to cook..


How much charcoal you gonna use 


Jeff C. said:


> I gotz to go blow up a Queen sized air mattress, don't know if I got da lung capacity.



Wanna barrow our air compressor?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Morning Quackbro,Boom Boom,Keebs and Mrs. H. Jeff you need an air pump or an adapter nozzle for the air compressor.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mrs. H beat me to the draw.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's Dave?




Dave's not here maaaaaan !!! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> How much charcoal you gonna use
> 
> 
> Wanna barrow our air compressor?




Just use charcoal to get the fire started, then put the hickory wood on it.  Using a side/fired smoker.  Nothing fancy like the boys on the Cooking Forum..


Chiefbro, got to da Walmart and buy you a mobile air compressor that plugs into your cigarette lighter.  Those things are worth their weight in weed . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Got da buttz rubbed down with mustard and Tony's, salt and peppa per Moonbro, if this bbq sucks blame him . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

^^^^^^^^ Kang butt rubbbbbbbb !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

I got one those lil blow up thangs, gotta find it AND the air mattress. Found the queen, but not the double. Need the double instead.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's pretty hard to mess up a butt Quackbro! I'm sure you will do fine. Bout time for a dranky drank?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I got one those lil blow up thangs, gotta find it AND the air mattress. Found the queen, but not the double. Need the double instead.





So much drama, so little time . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> It's pretty hard to mess up a butt Quackbro! I'm sure you will do fine. Bout time for a dranky drank?





You're WAAAAAAAAY behind bro, started at 9 . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 19, 2017)

I fergot who I was dealing with! Shoulda known better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Don't take me long to mess up a butt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Air mattress might be up in ol home place, ain't down here where I normally keep it and wasn't in storage bldg either. Mighta thrower it away for leakin or something.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't take me long to mess up a butt.











Jeff C. said:


> Air mattress might be up in ol home place, ain't down here where I normally keep it and wasn't in storage bldg either. Mighta thrower it away for leakin or something.




Walmart is yo friend !!  Come on down tomorrow bro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't take me long to mess up a butt.





That could be sigline material.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Is that why the mattress is leaking Jeff?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Is that why the mattress is leaking Jeff?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2017)

Home at last...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2017)

Fried Poke Chop, cabbage, scalloped  taters n cone bread n sweet tea. It's  Camptons for lunch today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fried Poke Chop, cabbage, scalloped  taters n cone bread n sweet tea. It's  Camptons for lunch today.



Some good food to help you grow ...bro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2017)

Boiled rooster bullets! An maybe some vitamin BL water!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 19, 2017)

Oh my


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Oops, I thought this was the Colonoscopy thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

I think I threw that air mattress away. Last time I used it was Keebs-Mudfest and slept in tha back of a van on it. If I remember correctly it was leaking down all night on Jag and me.

Still don't explain where da pump went to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Guess I'll make one more round in the storage bldg and check the ol home place.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2017)

tired of copying & pasting already!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I threw that air mattress away. Last time I used it was Keebs-Mudfest and slept in tha back of a van on it. If I remember correctly it was leaking down all night on Jag and me.
> 
> Still don't explain where da pump went to.


 Yep, remember you talkin 'bout it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Cooking a big ole pan of baked beans, deer meat and onions with bacon on top !!!


Hope it taste as good as it smells !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hope there is some left when we get there Saturday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Yep, remember you talkin 'bout it!



Yes Ma'am I did, but guess what..... I found it in the ol home place. MizT said it wasn't up there. Oh Really? 

Still haven't found pump, going to blow it up with compressor and see if it holds or not.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hope there is some left when we get there Saturday.





I can't touch yo cooking bro, but I'm doing the best I can !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Chiefbro ='s a blower . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm bout loaded up except for food/drink, a change of clothes, and an idiot check.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro ='s a blower . .



Every chance I git!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

My buttzz are beautiful !!!  Juan mo howa !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Probly blow this air mattress out with compressor..... my luck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Every chance I git!





Dangit bro, I wouldn't told that . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 19, 2017)

I started rounding up some of my stuff yesterday. Will load truck Friday night and pull out Saturday morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Y'all want to try something really good? Check out Pioneer Woman's 7 can soup recipe....delicious.

I'm having a bowl now with some additional pepper jack cheese melted on top and some Tostitos scoops.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

I betta watch what I say, homo3 liable to show up.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Will check that out Jeff. She cooks some pretty good chow.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes Ma'am I did, but guess what..... I found it in the ol home place. MizT said it wasn't up there. Oh Really?
> 
> Still haven't found pump, going to blow it up with compressor and see if it holds or not.





Jeff C. said:


> I'm bout loaded up except for food/drink, a change of clothes, and an idiot check.


don't forget the sink............ or the underrella and extra trashbags, they make good rain slickers.........


Jeff C. said:


> Y'all want to try something really good? Check out Pioneer Woman's 7 can soup recipe....delicious.
> 
> I'm having a bowl now with some additional pepper jack cheese melted on top and some Tostitos scoops.


 LilD LOVES her recipes and her cookware! (Of course she does, the womans name is "Ree")


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey what i miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey what i miss?



Quack = sucks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> don't forget the sink............ or the underrella and extra trashbags, they make good rain slickers.........
> 
> LilD LOVES her recipes and her cookware! (Of course she does, the womans name is "Ree")



I'm traveling lite this trip, truck is only 3/4 full and I'm only half loaded.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = sucks





Crap.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = sucks




Give me that 7 can soup recipe. Cant find it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

The full size air mattress I was lookin for turned out to be a single, not wide enough for me and Jag. 

The other is a Queen and won't fit between fender wells.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Give me that 7 can soup recipe. Cant find it.



http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/seven-can-soup/


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks Jeffro, i was looking for her all over the gon. lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Man, I've got some awesome neighbor's. I've got one that will stop his car, get out, and pickup litter on his way in to the house.

Many days he just rides around on his ATV and picks it up all around the roads here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks Jeffro, i was looking for her all over the gon. lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

BTW, MizT didn't happen to have any Velveeta cheese and substituted with something else. Still very good and like I stated earlier, I melt more of my choice on top of my bowl.

We do spice ours up too. Might have been Rotel maters with chili peppers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2017)

I was thinking, she might can cook but she done been banned!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

^^^ 

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Painter is stopping by on his way home in a lil while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

While I'm thinkin about it, melted Velveeta and Rotel maters with chili's makes a good dip with some scoops real quick.

Another one we used to do is: 1 stick of butter melted in a skillet, diced onions, jalapeños, and Rotel maters. Heat til onions are clear, pour in bowl a dip with tortilla chips. EZ PZ.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Smoked baked beans with deer booger, onions and bacon is off the CHAIN good !!!



Gotta a crowd 'o Messicans installing fiber optics, hard working lil fellas, but can't speaka da englash , ,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> While I'm thinkin about it, melted Velveeta and Rotel maters with chili's makes a good dip with some scoops real quick.
> 
> Another one we used to do is: 1 stick of butter melted in a skillet, diced onions, jalapeños, and Rotel maters. Heat til onions are clear, pour in bowl a dip with tortilla chips. EZ PZ.





Ya just can't trust a CoonArse recipe, they clean and cook road killed 'possums/gators etc . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya just can't trust a CoonArse recipe, they clean and cook road killed 'possums/gators etc . .



Make bout everything taste good. Painter is here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Just finished up da buttz.  Gottem wrapped up in foil.  Gave the old black dood a taste and he said " Daaaaang that white buoy can cook !!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just finished up da buttz.  Gottem wrapped up in foil.  Gave the old black dood a taste and he said " Daaaaang that white buoy can cook !!"



Be there tomorrow afternoon to see if that black dood knows what he's talkin bout.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be there tomorrow afternoon to see if that black dood knows what he's talkin bout.






Oh yeah bro, hate to brag but its GOOD !!!  Baked beans are awesome too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2017)

Tomorrow is my Friday and I can't wait.

looks like showers in the future.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yeah bro, hate to brag but its GOOD !!!  Baked beans are awesome too.



Be there tomorrow with buns, chips, pickles.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be there tomorrow afternoon to see if that black dood knows what he's talkin bout.





You want me to save the "bark" for ya ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Be there tomorrow with buns, chips, pickles.





You da man !!!!  Thanks bro !!


Mz T coming ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Dadgum painter was a good dude. Been knowin my deceased Aunt & Uncle for years. His momma and my aunt were friends.

Unfortunately, he's busy busy busy. Bout talked me out painting anything except my garage, maybe Jag's bedroom ceiling, and stairwell. He said my paint didn't look bad at all, and no matter what color I chose a buyer would probably come in and repaint with colors of their choice.

He said, "I don't care if you paint it white, they won't like the shade of white you chose".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You da man !!!!  Thanks bro !!
> 
> 
> Mz T coming ???



No sir  

Daughter has to work, lil Everett has the croup and MizT is going to watch him for her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Painter told me couldn't get to me for 3-4 weeks. He charges a flat rate of $800.00 per day for 3 guys.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Air mattress is holding air. I think I just wasn't getting it plugged well enough with that double plug mechanism.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Painter told me couldn't get to me for 3-4 weeks. He charges a flat rate of $800.00 per day for 3 guys.



That seems high.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You want me to save the "bark" for ya ??



HECK YEAH!!!! 
You do that I'll even let you win at Nekkid Twista...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Well I don't guess you can blame bad bar-b-q on me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Air mattress is holding air. I think I just wasn't getting it plugged well enough with that double plug mechanism.



Saw a 22" high Queen sized air mattress at Walmart the other day. Told Mrs. Miggy that with one that high you could inflate it half way and be a human taco.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 19, 2017)

I bet that sucker would fold up around you right quick!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That seems high.



It does somewhat, but 3 guys can get a lot of paint on in a day. He told me he could paint the entire stairwell and ceiling up to Jag's room, including Jag's walls and vaulted 16' ceiling with caulking in one day. Also, to include touching up any trim that needed it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Saw a 22" high Queen sized air mattress at Walmart the other day. Told Mrs. Miggy that with one that high you could inflate it half way and be a human taco.



If this one leaks down again that's what Jag and I will look like.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ya'll been busy. So have we. Got all the clothes washed for the week, cooked some stuff for the gathering, got my clothes packed, we goot to go! H22 been doin the "guy" stuff". Can't wait to see ya'll tomorrow! 

Oh and the boy sold yet another car today. Life is good. Keeping tabs, he's sold a car a week since he's been there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2017)

And to top it off. I got QUANG.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

gobblein, Jag's room is approx 22x22....big room!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

I ain't brangin no food, hope y'all got plenty fo me n Jag.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Anybody want any white lightning?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

I gotta go to da sto.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sounds like everybody has been busy! That's great Mrs. H! Tell Cody good job! There will be plenty of food Jeff.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 19, 2017)

*A 3fer.*

2 twelves and a 14 ready for Saturday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> 2 twelves and a 14 ready for Saturday.



Moon, I like them stands. 

 Headin to da sto.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll been busy. So have we. Got all the clothes washed for the week, cooked some stuff for the gathering, got my clothes packed, we goot to go! H22 been doin the "guy" stuff". Can't wait to see ya'll tomorrow!
> 
> Oh and the boy sold yet another car today. Life is good. Keeping tabs, he's sold a car a week since he's been there.



Btw, I gotz sumpin for you. 

Sounds like Cody is on fire!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2017)

Top of the mernin ladds


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2017)

Happy fryday folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2017)

Driveler is open and ready for bidness!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro. Kinda quiet in here this morning. Need some coffee to get everyone going on this Friday! Light rain here at 31220.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. Kinda quiet in here this morning. Need some coffee to get everyone going on this Friday! Light rain here at 31220.



Mernin Moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Sup Bloodbro? You staying till eleven today?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2017)

Mernin Blood, Moon, hope y'all are hangin in there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2017)

morning moon and blood

got a little something for you and all the sleepy heads


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2017)

hey miggy,

rain woke me up about midnight and I listened for a couple hours.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey miggy,
> 
> rain woke me up about midnight and I listened for a couple hours.



Rain skeers you?

Mornin Bobert.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Rain skeers you?
> 
> Mornin Bobert.



nope but it sounded so good on the sky lites


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> nope but it sounded so good on the sky lites



Ever got dripped on by one of them?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ever got dripped on by one of them?



nope


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2017)

Gonna be a long mornin waiting on Miggy Jr. to get back from work so I can head souf.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Miggy. I'm sure Jeff is about to show up too. Miggy, it will be in the morning before we head to Champs. Should be there about the time everyone is getting ready for the day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and Miggy. I'm sure Jeff is about to show up too. Miggy, it will be in the morning before we head to Champs. Should be there about the time everyone is getting ready for the day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2017)

Mornin girls


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2017)

Mornin folks, the bottom fell out here last night for a short period of time. Wonder if that was a prequel to the main event?


----------



## Southern Cyote (Jan 20, 2017)

Morning!


----------



## Southern Cyote (Jan 20, 2017)

It did not rain much in the 30052


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Morning Jeff and SC. You got to work till 11:00 today Bloodbro?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff and SC. You got to work till 11:00 today Bloodbro?



No sir ... Just setting out here with the dogs on the porch... Reckon I'll get some shut eye then get up and enjoy some time off


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2017)

Last Friday i went in early and the ended up working over the next morning also! ... Left them with drunkbro today!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 20, 2017)

I bet he was real happy about that! Could be a wet one this weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff and SC. You got to work till 11:00 today Bloodbro?



Mornin Moon, gotta a feelin Jag and I are in for a camping adventure. I had a brilliant idea to sleep in a homemade pop up (truck bed). 

Kind of second guessing that now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2017)

Trying to get Jag up and at'em.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hope we don't get water logged. Forecast I saw had it passing through in bands on Saturday. We will be there in the morning regardless of the rain.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Haven't heard anything out of Quackbro this morning. He may be nursing a bad coconut.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2017)

Mernin!
I know ya'll are gonna have a blast this weekend, no matter the weather!! Hugs to all!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Good morning Keebs. I think you are right. I'm sure the good times will roll.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2017)

Mornin! 

1/2 day for me today!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H. You don't have to rub it in.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs. I think you are right. I'm sure the good times will roll.


They always have with this bunch!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 1/2 day for me today!


oh hush!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. You don't have to rub it in.


 I know, right?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 20, 2017)

Good morning, ya'll have good one this weekend. I'll be here at work so have a few BLD's for me


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, ya'll have good one this weekend. I'll be here at work so have a few BLD's for me


you should call in sick, isn't this gathering closer to you than the Ocilla one was?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2017)

I never get invited!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I never get invited!



Blood,

You are cordially invited to....... forget that stuff. 

Blood, 

Come eat, drank and be happy wiff us!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood,
> 
> You are cordially invited to....... forget that stuff.
> 
> ...



I've tolt him multiple times to get his hiney down there. 
He's a hart headed one, he is.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2017)

Mud?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 20, 2017)

Keebs said:


> you should call in sick, isn't this gathering closer to you than the Ocilla one was?



Yes ma'am its a good deal closer. Can't take the time off this weekend covering vacations right now


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Dang Wy! I'm sure somebody will suffer through a BLD in your honor.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Wy! I'm sure somebody will suffer through a BLD in your honor.



Thanks Moon, I know it'll be tough but I appreciate the sacrifice


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I never get invited!


 I wonder why........... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood,
> 
> You are cordially invited to....... forget that stuff.
> 
> ...


Have a few -> <- for me, k?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've tolt him multiple times to get his hiney down there.
> He's a hart headed one, he is.


ya think??


Wycliff said:


> Yes ma'am its a good deal closer. Can't take the time off this weekend covering vacations right now


well that sux!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2017)

Sup my knee grows !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Been wondering when you was gonna visit. You and Tate got everything ready?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Been wondering when you was gonna visit. You and Tate got everything ready?





I dunno, Tate's been a dranking . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Like you would let him drink alone!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm bout to go  

Somebody at this gig liable to choot me fo its ova wit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2017)

Wonder if MizTuTu gon wear her Easta Bunny suit?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Like you would let him drink alone!




   You KNOW it bro !!! 







Jeff C. said:


> I'm bout to go
> 
> Somebody at this gig liable to choot me fo its ova wit.





Ain't nobody gonna mess wit my Chiefbro !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2017)

Fixin to eat a bite ER 2 and hit da road.

I gotta stop and buy 2 sleeping bags cause MizT has hid them somewhere. She couldn't even find them yesterday evenin. 

I've looked in every closet, attic, storage bldg, and the ol home place. Nowhere to be found. I bet they are under the dinette seats in the camper. 

She's done gon cuckoo since she's started this job.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You KNOW it bro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you mind if Jag and I just cuddle wiff MizDawn then? You can have da couch wit Susie.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Don't get too big of a head start on me Jeff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2017)

Chief couldn't find his buttocks with both handsssss....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm livin on the edge today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2017)

What an awesome speech by our new President! 
God Bless America!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2017)

Bout to leave this joint and get packed up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What an awesome speech by our new President!
> God Bless America!



You're missing a


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to eat a bite ER 2 and hit da road.
> 
> I gotta stop and buy 2 sleeping bags cause MizT has hid them somewhere. She couldn't even find them yesterday evenin.
> 
> ...


 Have a safe trip!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout to leave this joint and get packed up.


 Ya'll be careful!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2017)

On the road!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> On the road!


you best not be postin & drivin, 'cause I KNOW Jag ain't drivin.................. or is he????????


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 20, 2017)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2017)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2017)

Well Trump is in, all we need now is for Jr. to win a championship and all will be good.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 20, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Well Trump is in, all we need now is for Jr. to win a championship and all will be good.



that ain't happening


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yep I know.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 20, 2017)

Ya'll need to post some pictures of the outing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2017)

goot satirday mornin


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 21, 2017)

Morning Gobble. Thanks for the coffee this morning.


----------



## cramer (Jan 21, 2017)

good morning Goblin & MP
I hope POTUS hasn't rounded up MC yet
I'm gon miss him

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 21, 2017)

The bottom just fell out at 31220. Glad I got the truck loaded yesterday. Looks like it's gonna be a wet day at Champs. Hope he has some shelters to get under! I can see Cramer checking in. Good morning bud.


----------



## cramer (Jan 21, 2017)

Supposed to start around 9am here last I heard.
Stay dry Moonbro!
Where's Kemo Sabe heading to today? I haven't read back yet


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 21, 2017)

Morning yall, been a long week, can hear the thunder rolling to the west. No baseball for the boy today I guess.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2017)

Good morning, ya'll stay dry down at the DOCO


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 21, 2017)

Morning Wy. Looks like the first band has pushed through. Me and Mz R are about to head out.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 21, 2017)

We gonna head down this afternoon. Hope storms push threw fast.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2017)

thunder has started in 30055


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> thunder has started in 30055



Same here in 30132

Morning G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2017)

rain has joined it the noise now

morning Blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> rain has joined it the noise now
> 
> morning Blood



You going camping with the others


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2017)

Just foggy in the 30901


----------



## cramer (Jan 21, 2017)

Drink some coffee Wy - you'll level out


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You going camping with the others



thought about driving down just for a few hours to see everyone.

life is getting in the way of life


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2017)

cramer said:


> Drink some coffee Wy - you'll level out



think I need to make another pot?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2017)

cramer said:


> Drink some coffee Wy - you'll level out





gobbleinwoods said:


> think I need to make another pot?



Not sure if that'll help got a little deep in the BLD's last night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Not sure if that'll help got a little deep in the BLD's last night



not working today?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> not working today?



Yes I am


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2017)

maybe the noise will be kept to a dull roar.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2017)

stooped rain . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> stooped rain . .



Sup Quackbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2017)

tornado watches out for my area.   sheltering in place and watching the radar.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2017)

billy's reporting nadars on the ground west of Macon


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2017)

Ya'll be safe out there


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tornado watches out for my area.   sheltering in place and watching the radar.





gobbleinwoods said:


> billy's reporting nadars on the ground west of Macon



TWC is talking more storms tonight


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> TWC is talking more storms tonight



Wouldn't doubt it looking at the radar, that's a large storm


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Wouldn't doubt it looking at the radar, that's a large storm



You off or working


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2017)

he said this morning he was working  (with a hurtin head)


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You off or working



Working


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2017)

Rain, thunder, lightening, wind

but the coffee is smooth


----------



## cramer (Jan 22, 2017)

Good morning all and thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 22, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2017)

morning cramer and wy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2017)

Good Morning to you Gobblin, Blood, Wycliff, Cramer, and to the rest of you drivelers.

I hope that the bad weather that I am hearing about has not harmed any of you.


Gobblin some of your coffee would be great this morning.

Guys, this past few days has been a pure hades for me.  Within two hours of my arrival in Houston, I was involved with a confrontation that included bogus assault charges of threatening to kill three individuals being filed against me and it was not pleasant to have to be involved with the law enforcement authorities and the District Attorney's office here in Texas.  This confrontation involved one of Teresa's sisters and her husband along with their grown son that are in the process of trying to steal her house and all personal property as well.  They changed all of the locks in her house about 7-10 days ago unknowingly to everybody else.  They are trying to move into her house in just a few days.  There is a valid will involved and Teresa's brother has had a "Durable Power of Attorney" in place for the past year now.  He also is listed as the administrator of her estate as well.  I know that her will states that these three individuals are to receive absolutely NOTHING from Teresa according to her will's instructions.  During this confrontation, I advised these low-lifes of that fact too.  They would not show any of us any paperwork that had been processed legally for them to be able to take this property as such yet.  Thankfully, Teresa's brother and his wife were witnesses to this confrontation as they were both standing within a few feet of me when this happened.  After these charges had been filed we were interviewed separately and our stories matched perfectly.   Ultimately, the next day, this assault case was not processed any further but it still remains in their records just for information purposes only according to the law enforcement personnel.  I am not real happy about that fact even.  I am not allowed to have any contact with these three money grubbing low-lifes as the rest of the family agrees with me and were very glad for me to be there to stand up for what is right.  I have to say that these three individuals are known as the "black sheep " of the family and have never done anything to help Teresa in the past.   

I will be glad to put all of this crazy scenario behind me and return to a normal life again soon.


----------



## cramer (Jan 22, 2017)

EE - I am so sorry you guys are enduring this.
Come home soon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Gobblin, Blood, Wycliff, Cramer, and to the rest of you drivelers.
> 
> I hope that the bad weather that I am hearing about has not harmed any of you.
> 
> ...



EE i sure hate this for you ....


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 22, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Gobblin, Blood, Wycliff, Cramer, and to the rest of you drivelers.
> 
> I hope that the bad weather that I am hearing about has not harmed any of you.
> 
> ...





Sorry this is going on Mike, ya'll have enough going on you shouldn't have to deal with this kind of nonsense now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Gobblin, Blood, Wycliff, Cramer, and to the rest of you drivelers.
> 
> I hope that the bad weather that I am hearing about has not harmed any of you.
> 
> ...





White trash.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 22, 2017)

Mike I am truly sorry to hear this news. But know that Teresa is not suffering any more. Good on you to step up and make sure that her interests are followed out. And to keep the low life relatives from their under handed and greedy motives! Our prayers and support are continued from here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2017)

Moonbro... Yall ok down there... I heard thing got a little bumpy down your way yesterday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Sorry this is going on Mike, ya'll have enough going on you shouldn't have to deal with this kind of nonsense now





Destroyed Deepstep. Glad I took off last night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Destroyed Deepstep. Glad I took off last night.



I told you to call and check on them!!! 

Man what a weekend. But I'd do it all over again in a heartbeat. Great folks and great food.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Destroyed Deepstep. Glad I took off last night.




Maintenance guys going to be busy this weekend


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2017)

Guys yall hang on down there. Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 22, 2017)

We are good Bloodbro. Mz. R and I were at Champs yesterday and all we got was some rain. It tapered off and made for a good afternoon. On the way home we had to backtrack to another route. Just on the other side of Deepstep it looked like a war zone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2017)

Still alive and well.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2017)

Still a little light rain and breezy here at the house. Gotta unload here in the garage as soon as I can get Jag to come give me a hand.

I was the first one to arrive at Champs and the last to leave. Didn't want to leave the tranquility of that slice of heaven.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh yeah, we had another torrential downpour with hail after I was loaded up and Champ was also ready to head out. We went indoors and let it pass before heading out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2017)

Got to meet Lindseys Grandpa and wife too !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got to meet Lindseys Grandpa and wife too !!!



Was that the fellow from Coweta? If so, I never heard him say Lindsey's Grandpa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2017)

Plus, I got to meet "Dave's not here".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Was that the fellow from Coweta? If so, I never heard him say Lindsey's Grandpa.





He's the retired DEA guy . . .


Of course I figured this out AFTER I told all the weed and cocaine stories . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Plus, I got to meet "Dave's not here".





"Dave's not here maaaaaaan . .  "


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2017)

Hope all my South Georgia folks are okay ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope all my South Georgia folks are okay ???



Yessir, did not know about all the devastation that occurred.

Still kind of breezy with some rain here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2017)

Quack, you go back to work tomorrow night?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2017)

Got purty close to the house on the way home and had to pee really bad.

I looked @ Jag and said, " I've got to pee so bad my teeth are floating".

I saw him looking with a very serious face at my mouth and he asked, "your teeth are floating"?

I bout ran off the road


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope all my South Georgia folks are okay ???



I talked to Lil' D on FB and she said Keebs was OK but her cousins house was hit. Keebs was over at her cousin's helpin out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack, you go back to work tomorrow night?




Going back Wed night !! 



			
				


Jeff C.;10571431 said:
			
		

> Got purty close to the house on the way home and had to pee really bad.
> 
> I looked @ Jag and said, " I've got to pee so bad my teeth are floating".
> 
> ...





Sigline material by my lil bro Jag !!! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I talked to Lil' D on FB and she said Keebs was OK but her cousins house was hit. Keebs was over at her cousin's helpin out.





It got bad rough at the chalk mines last night, glad I took a coupla days off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2017)

Chiefbro, Dawn just said "it's a good thing Jeff's teeth aren't made outta beer cans . ."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro, Dawn just said "it's a good thing Jeff's teeth aren't made outta beer cans . ."





Tell Dawn if she want's the entire photoshoot of the Hawt One I can email it to her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro, Dawn just said "it's a good thing Jeff's teeth aren't made outta beer cans . ."



  

I'd have to sleep with one eye open.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Got purty close to the house on the way home and had to pee really bad.
> 
> I looked @ Jag and said, " I've got to pee so bad my teeth are floating".
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro, Dawn just said "it's a good thing Jeff's teeth aren't made outta beer cans . ."





Jeff C. said:


> I'd have to sleep with one eye open.




Thank ya'll for giving me something to laugh about !!!!! 


I am also sending out a Prayer for all of those affected by these terrible storms back in Georgia as well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Thank ya'll for giving me something to laugh about !!!!!
> 
> 
> I am also sending out a Prayer for all of those affected by these terrible storms back in Georgia as well.



Your Welcome EE, but don't think we aren't grieving with you at the same time. Our thoughts are with you and Ms Teresa's family also.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Your Welcome EE, but don't think we aren't grieving with you at the same time. Our thoughts are with you and Ms Teresa's family also.



Yep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Your Welcome EE, but don't think we aren't grieving with you at the same time. Our thoughts are with you and Ms Teresa's family also.





X2, sent you a little musical tribute for Ms Teresa...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2017)

Is the weather over?

Morning sleeping drivelers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2017)

just took the first cup outside and it is still raining in 30055


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2017)

Mernin G.... I been a steppin tonight!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2017)

fetchin too?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2017)

sorry I missed the DOCO but the weather and life at the home site required a decision.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Bloodbro. Gobble we were fortunate to just get rain and not the bad stuff. It was not too far away though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2017)

We just got rain too.  Lots of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Good Mornin fellows.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and Bloodbro. Gobble we were fortunate to just get rain and not the bad stuff. It was not too far away though.





gobbleinwoods said:


> We just got rain too.  Lots of it.



Sunny and 75 here all weekend..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2017)

Setting here talking to the boy this morning .... (he signed with the Marines) and he says to me... I think the Marines is going to really change me..... LOL he has no clue!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Setting here talking to the boy this morning .... (he signed with the Marines) and he says to me... I think the Marines is going to really change me..... LOL he has no clue!!!



I bet he'll make a fine Marine, bloodbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet he'll make a fine Marine, bloodbro.



It's got me worried brother...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> It's got me worried brother...



It it helps any at all for what it's worth, from what I saw at Hamburg, he'll be fine. He's a good young man.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Morning Jeff. That was some good boudin! Snacked on it while we watched the Falcons/Green Bay game. Bloodbro, parents are going to worry. That's our job! I bet he will do fine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2017)

Moanin bro's !!  It's STILL raining.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin bro's !!  It's STILL raining.



It'l quit soon, then it'll get real, real windy. 
Got any trees that need to come down?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2017)

Morning folks.

Keebs, you safe and sound.  I know it got rough in your neck of the woods


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. That was some good boudin! Snacked on it while we watched the Falcons/Green Bay game. Bloodbro, parents are going to worry. That's our job! I bet he will do fine.



Mernin Moon. I need to get you on Facebook and into the new Dutch Oven Page we started over there yesterday.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Keebs, you safe and sound.  I know it got rough in your neck of the woods


 Yep, but got my niece's place just north of Rebecca, near 'bout all their pecan tree's are down, the barn is gone, but they are ok, the other stuff can be fixed or replaced.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2017)

Good morning,  I joined the Dutch oven fb page last night


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2017)

Oh, Mornin!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Still misting here, waiting on the winds with is saturated ground. 

Stuck with no vehicle today. Just went and dropped off MizT's at the shop for a brake job, and she's ridin in mine today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Oh, Mornin!!!



Glad to hear they were all ok Keebsy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2017)

Glad my south Ga bro's are okay we were worried 'bout ya'll !!



Dawn cried like a baby when I told her that Ms Teresa had passed, I forgot that they had conversed too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad my south Ga bro's are okay we were worried 'bout ya'll !!
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn cried like a baby when I told her that Ms Teresa had passed, I forgot that they had conversed too.



Wish I could've met her or at least spoken to her like y'all did. Thanks to Mike, it was almost like she was a silent member of this driveler crowd.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2017)

Morin

Great weekend makes for a great Monday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I could've met her or at least spoken to her like y'all did. Thanks to Mike, it was almost like she was a silent member of this driveler crowd.





She was a class act bro, more concerned about everybody else, but her self.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2017)

Mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud?





Mud ain't here maaaaaaan . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mud ain't here maaaaaaan . .



 I love me some DAVE!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Morin
> 
> Great weekend makes for a great Monday.



I saw your Olive Salad on the kitchen counter top as soon as I walked in yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mud ain't here maaaaaaan . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm fixin to get Daved....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I saw your Olive Salad on the kitchen counter top as soon as I walked in yesterday.



That's OK. Everybody enjoyed to stuff you THOUGHT was olive salad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Getting ready to list my house. Talked to my realtor and she told me she was going on a sabattical after losing her husband not too long ago. She is a an older woman and referring me to another agent and his wife that pays her a percentage for any referrals.

I figured out on the way home from the gathering yesterday that I have been holding off on listing my house because of sentimental attachment to it, not to mention buying an old farm house that was my Grandparents and then my parents.

Anyway, I hope the guy calls me today, so I can move on and just do it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's OK. Everybody enjoyed to stuff you THOUGHT was olive salad.



I know I did.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Still misting here, waiting on the winds with is saturated ground.
> 
> Stuck with no vehicle today. Just went and dropped off MizT's at the shop for a brake job, and she's ridin in mine today.


 so you had to walk home?


Jeff C. said:


> Glad to hear they were all ok Keebsy.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad my south Ga bro's are okay we were worried 'bout ya'll !!
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn cried like a baby when I told her that Ms Teresa had passed, I forgot that they had conversed too.


I haven't read about that...........


Jeff C. said:


> Wish I could've met her or at least spoken to her like y'all did. Thanks to Mike, it was almost like she was _*a silent member of this driveler crowd*_.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's OK. Everybody enjoyed to stuff you THOUGHT was olive salad.


welll, what was it??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Keebs said:


> so you had to walk home?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Likker in a jar with a white top just like the olive salad. It don't spread too good on an a Eyetalian sammich though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2017)

Not sure what it was Keebs. I didn't partake. Musta been somethin good. It's was GON likadeslit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2017)

My 92 yr old Momma just called to check on us, said she was out of milk . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My 92 yr old Momma just called to check on us, said she was out of milk . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Yep, but got my niece's place just north of Rebecca, near 'bout all their pecan tree's are down, the barn is gone, but they are ok, the other stuff can be fixed or replaced.



It did my heart good hearin from you last night, knowin you were ok.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning,  I joined the Dutch oven fb page last night



Schweet!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't have anywhere to go, but don't like not being able to either.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't have anywhere to go, but don't like not being able to either.





You drive a Ford, you should be use to it . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2017)

Warning, will get stuck on wet grass . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Warning, will get stuck on wet grass . .





Tate and I were looking at that yesterday. We came to the conclusion that almost every bit of that side where we camped and cooked and straight behind his house and out toward the porta potty all drains right where your truck was spinning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You drive a Ford, you should be use to it . .



MizT's car is in the shop.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Tate and I were looking at that yesterday. We came to the conclusion that almost every bit of that side where we camped and cooked and straight behind his house and out toward the porta potty all drains right where your truck was spinning.





My truck's a coupla years newer, but is identical to that one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My truck's a coupla years newer, but is identical to that one.



I love yo truck, Fords don't like being pampered like GM products.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It did my heart good hearin from you last night, knowin you were ok.


 thank you for keeping me in mind!  


Jeff C. said:


> I don't have anywhere to go, but don't like not being able to either.


I know what ya mean!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2017)

fried cheekun and mac n cheese.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2017)

H22 GON be busy, busy, busy. Said TONS of  transmission towers down all across the state. Some in ala and miss as well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> fried cheekun and mac n cheese.



Mmmmmm, sounds good. I ate a brunch, so not too hawngry right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 GON be busy, busy, busy. Said TONS of  transmission towers down all across the state. Some in ala and miss as well.



Yep, they GON be steady gettin it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 23, 2017)

I was thinking about that on the way home Saturday night. I bet they are swamped right now! Tell H22 thanks again for me please. Thought I wuz gonna have to push that thing outa Champs backyard with the Yota! Ribz,corn and cole slaw. Glad everyone is safe from the storms. Property can be replaced. And after the tour of yalls camper MzR is wanting to go look at some! We had to take a big detour on the other side of Deep Step. Looked like a war zone!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I was thinking about that on the way home Saturday night. I bet they are swamped right now! Tell H22 thanks again for me please. Thought I wuz gonna have to push that thing outa Champs backyard with the Yota! Ribz,corn and cole slaw. Glad everyone is safe from the storms. Property can be replaced. And after the tour of yalls camper MzR is wanting to go look at some!



Tell her mine is much less expensive.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 23, 2017)

I told her we had a nice camper on the truck! She's not buying that story Jeff!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I was thinking about that on the way home Saturday night. I bet they are swamped right now! Tell H22 thanks again for me please. Thought I wuz gonna have to push that thing outa Champs backyard with the Yota! Ribz,corn and cole slaw. Glad everyone is safe from the storms. Property can be replaced. And after the tour of yalls camper MzR is wanting to go look at some! We had to take a big detour on the other side of Deep Step. Looked like a war zone!


Will do. So good to see ya'll again! Your boat needs some company. Git her a camper. 


Jeff C. said:


> Tell her mine is much less expensive.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm brangin booty back . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm brangin booty back . .



You need to bring some booty back. That or buy you a smaller belt to hold yo jeans up.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> fried cheekun and mac n cheese.


sauced up cheekun I cooked in my new pressure cooker and mashed tater cakes.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 GON be busy, busy, busy. Said TONS of  transmission towers down all across the state. Some in ala and miss as well.


On the way back from my niece's last night, I missed my turn & had to back up, a worker was on the side of the road and I hollered out to him "thanks for what ya'll do & please stay safe"........... he said Thank You, You're Welcome!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2017)

That hunting story bout the Aunt reminded me of when Cody got to leave the hospital after surgery. He wanted to go check on his residents in the re-hab. Most of those folks aint gonna ever leave.
This one younger looking lady just went on and on about going hunting with her brother next month. Cody was just going on and on with her. When we walked out of her room, I asked Cody if she was really going hunting. Cody said no ma. She just thinks she is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need to bring some booty back. That or buy you a smaller belt to hold yo jeans up.





Ain't got no front nor back . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2017)

Rise Up!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> Rise Up!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> Rise Up!!!






Power's out, thankz for a Generac !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

One advantage to being the last one to leave a gathering is:

I got 2 ziploc bags of Quacks delicious BBQ and a big ol pan of coleslaw.

Jag and I are piggin out on 2 sammiches each and slaw now!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Bout to head to the house. Check back in later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Check this out.....y'all saw how I had my coonbutt popup set up.

At one point while I was purty buzzed, I was standing direckly behind my canopy and all of a sudden and slightly concerned I thought to myself, "where's my truck"?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Bout to head to the house. Check back in later.



Holla back Moonbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Check this out.....y'all saw how I had my coonbutt popup set up.
> 
> At one point while I was purty buzzed, I was standing direckly behind my canopy and all of a sudden and slightly concerned I thought to myself, "where's my truck"?






Dooooooooooood !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Check this out.....y'all saw how I had my coonbutt popup set up.
> 
> At one point while I was purty buzzed, I was standing direckly behind my canopy and all of a sudden and slightly concerned I thought to myself, "where's my truck"?



Now THAT'S a good buzz!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey Jeffbro. Guess what I picked up at Aldi about an hour ago?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Check this out.....y'all saw how I had my coonbutt popup set up.
> 
> At one point while I was purty buzzed, I was standing direckly behind my canopy and all of a sudden and slightly concerned I thought to myself, "where's my truck"?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Jeffbro. Guess what I picked up at Aldi about an hour ago?




I'm currently out right now....Champ, The Bear, and I killed it off in our coffee Sunday mornin,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Check out what I just came across.

I had gotten some young folks into the WWE Raw while in NOLA for some buddy's of mine and this guy was related to one of them. 
MizT said it was shipped to our house Friday or Saturday. She found it laying at the front door while I was at the gathering. 

This is some dang good King Cake, and I got the baby. 

https://www.randazzokingcake.com/


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

^^^ Perfect timing fo Kang ^^^


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Check out what I just came across.
> 
> I had gotten some young folks into the WWE Raw while in NOLA for some buddy's of mine and this guy was related to one of them.
> MizT said it was shipped to our house Friday or Saturday. She found it laying at the front door while I was at the gathering.
> ...



That means you have to provide the next King Cake.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That means you have to provide the next King Cake.



Yessir!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

That was some good King Cake right there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Realtor called me back about lunch time, said he would be here @ 10:30 Wednesday ready to take pitchers of the house.

I said, "can we at least clean up first"?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2017)

Fried cheekin and Merica fries


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Blood?



Yes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Fried cheekin and Merica fries



I gotta go to one of them fancy dinners somebody caters for you. I bet it will be awful, just awful I tell ya. 

I'll have to report back when I'm done.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Check out what I just came across.
> 
> I had gotten some young folks into the WWE Raw while in NOLA for some buddy's of mine and this guy was related to one of them.
> MizT said it was shipped to our house Friday or Saturday. She found it laying at the front door while I was at the gathering.
> ...



hadn't thought about a King Cake since I left LA.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 23, 2017)

You working till 11:00 tomorrow? Some ribz from yesterday, fresh green beans and brown rice.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I gotta go to one of them fancy dinners somebody caters for you. I bet it will be awful, just awful I tell ya.
> 
> I'll have to report back when I'm done.



Bet you paid a pretty penny just to get to go.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Realtor called me back about lunch time, said he would be here @ 10:30 Wednesday ready to take pitchers of the house.
> 
> I said, "can we at least clean up first"?



Shower and shave?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Evening Gobble and Miggy. Miggy I called Scott today and thanked him for donating the knife. Also posted in the hobby and craft section.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2017)

evening moonbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You working till 11:00 tomorrow? Some ribz from yesterday, fresh green beans and brown rice.



Hope not


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Evenin folks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2017)

Howdy jeph.  Nice beard


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Gobble and Miggy. Miggy I called Scott today and thanked him for donating the knife. Also posted in the hobby and craft section.


Saw that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2017)

Live from werky werky


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy jeph.  Nice beard



Howdy bOOM bOOMbro, glad you liked it. Not too sure bout Keebs though.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2017)

Wait.... Keebs has a beard!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Wait.... Keebs has a beard!



I haven't seen her in a while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Shower and shave?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I haven't seen her in a while.



Im going with it anyhow


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2017)

Jeff be up late watchin his beard grow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im going with it anyhow



Boy you playin with fire!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2017)

Chuck Norris called asking how to get a beard like Jeff's


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Jeff be up late watchin his beard grow!



I'm caressing it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Chuck Norris called asking how to get a beard like Jeff's


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Boy you playin with fire!



Hope it don't singe her beard hair


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Hope it don't singe her beard hair



I don't know about a beard, but it might singe some tail feathers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know about a beard, but it might singe some tail feathers.



She loves me tadeff


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2017)

longest night ever... hate nights like this!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> longest night ever... hate nights like this!



Sleep is always an option.   Or give drunkbro some thing to fix then it will be broken and you will have a punch ticket to fill out.

morning drivelers


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sleep is always an option.   Or give drunkbro some thing to fix then it will be broken and you will have a punch ticket to fill out.
> 
> morning drivelers



Boss assigned him a weekly work order to clean the shop...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Boss assigned him a weekly work order to clean the shop...



tired of him messing up?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2017)

cleaning up 

messing up

get it?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tired of him messing up?



He is tired of him just setting in the shop listening to music


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Bloodbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> He is tired of him just setting in the shop listening to music



Will he give him another week when it isn't done?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 24, 2017)

Good morning Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of you drivelers this morning.  

Gobblin, I desperately need a cup or three, or five or so of your coffee just to keep my sanity this morning.  

I found out last night that the Memorial service for Teresa will not be until February 4th.  

Now I think that I need to come home and get some things done and then fly back maybe on the 3rd and ultimately return around February 7th.  I may have a problem getting a flight back out to Texas during that time because of the Super Bowl though as Atlanta will be playing here in Houston on February 5th and every Tom, Dick, and Harry will be trying to fly here from Atlanta to get here to see this game.  

I am staying with close friends that live right across the street from Teresa's house and yesterday, I watched these low-life thieves coming and going in and out of her house and there is NOT A THING that I can do about it because I would be arrested for even having any further contact with these idiots now.  Justice is just not fair sometimes as there are/were several things that belonged to me in her house and I am sure now that I will never see them again.  I never dreamed that such a nightmare could occur such as this.  I know that I would LOVE to administer a huge dose of Redneck Justice to these low-lifes and smile all of the way back to Georgia in the process.


ps:  Bloodbro, I got your message and thanks man.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Good morning EE. I am sorry that you are having so much trouble after what you and Teresa have been through! Takes a lot of restraint not to intervene. But know when karma comes full circle. You will ultimately win by being the better man! Hang in there brother! We are still sending prayers your way.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2017)

Hate the EE...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

Morning gents.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Morning Jeff. Hope the house selling goes good for y'all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2017)

Im about ready to put this place on the market... To big and its a money pit


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. Hope the house selling goes good for y'all.



Mornin Moonbro, just got to bite the bullet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im about ready to put this place on the market... To big and its a money pit



Probably a good time blood, before interest rates start to rise and they start building new homes again, which I'm starting to see.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably a good time blood, before interest rates start to rise and they start building new homes again, which I'm starting to see.



I got to get the youngans out of the nest first! 4 more and im going to make some major changes.... First one is get rid of this place and move in with Moonbro!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2017)

Inventory  this week..  this stinks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I got to get the youngans out of the nest first! 4 more and im going to make some major changes.... First one is get rid of this place and move in with Moonbro!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2017)

Good news, I'll have over 100 hours on my new check.  I likes da $.  Then again, so does uncle sam.  That greedy........  

Anyways, you good folks have a great day


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Inventory  this week..  this stinks



Yep inventory week is brutal for everyone cept maintenance.... Glad im in maintenance


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Good news, I'll have over 100 hours on my new check.  I likes da $.  Then again, so does uncle sam.  That greedy........
> 
> Anyways, you good folks have a great day



Have a good'un Leroy.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2017)

mernin.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2017)

Mornin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2017)

Morning day walkers... Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2017)

Mernin Shugums, Butt Rub Buddy, Blood, Jeffbro, Havin-Fun, Mike, Gobble, hope y'all doin good today.

I can always tell how good a gatherin was by how bad I wish I was still there a few days after it's over. There've been a couple I couldn't leave too soon, but this last one has me yearning to hop in the car and head back to Warthen. Even with the weather and everything, it was just a great group of folk and a great time. 

Can't wait to do it again SOOON!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Shugums, Butt Rub Buddy, Blood, Jeffbro, Havin-Fun, Mike, Gobble, hope y'all doin good today.
> 
> I can always tell how good a gatherin was by how bad I wish I was still there a few days after it's over. There've been a couple I couldn't leave too soon, but this last one has me yearning to hop in the car and head back to Warthen. Even with the weather and everything, it was just a great group of folk and a great time.
> 
> Can't wait to do it again SOOON!!!



No doubt about it, Amigo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

Keebs said:


> mernin.............





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.



Mornin gals! 



blood on the ground said:


> Morning day walkers... Hope you all have a great day!



Back atcha brother.....Hope you rest well today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm OKAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm OKAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Glad to hear that, Mudro.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm OKAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm OKAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You're FINE!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H, Keebs, Miggy,Mud and Boom Boom. Kinda windy here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2017)

Hiya bro's, last day off.  Gotta go in tomorrow night, I need to sober up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya bro's, last day off.  Gotta go in tomorrow night, I need to sober up.



Lush.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lush.......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm OKAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 that's debatable..............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya bro's, last day off.  Gotta go in tomorrow night, I need to sober up.


 why?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2017)

This one's 'bout gone, fire up a fresh one !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This one's 'bout gone, fire up a fresh one !!!


go for it!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2017)

CHIEEEFFFFFFFFFFFFF................. You're Up, since *skinny boy* ain't jumped on it yet..............


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2017)

Last post, lock'er down!


----------

